# El mejor sitio para vivir en España



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.

Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.

No tengo coche, lo compraria solo si fuese muy necesario pero preferirria no hacerlo.

Que sea en España claro, busco alguna poblacion que se aproxime a lo que me gustaria y que detallo continuacion.

Requisitos:

Tren, a ser posible AVE

Colegio e institutos cerca

No imposicion de lenguas semi muertas, a mi o a mis hijos, que no me sirven para nada( so, Catalunya/Galicia/Valencia/Vascongadas descartadas)

A ser posible sin mucha inmigracion ilegal, ni etnias delictivas, no soy racista pero no quiero que me esten jodiendo/robando/okupando/amenzando todo el puto dia.

Mercadona o similar

Deseable:

Buen clima
Buena comida( esto es facil)
Buena gente
Parques/Jardines/Arboles/Campo

Que opinais? gracias de antemano.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Feb 2021)

SUR DE MURCIA


----------



## AH1N1 (12 Feb 2021)

Andorra


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Andorra



Lo habia pensao, pero no esstoy sseguro del clima ni de la comida, hay AVE? hablan catalan?

mmmh creo que no, pero gracias por responder


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Feb 2021)

Yo te lo diria pero aquí no queremos mas gente


----------



## supercuernos (12 Feb 2021)

GRANADA


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SUR DE MURCIA



La verdad es que estuve buscando en Cartagena y me encanto, tiene de todo, la unica pega es que no hay muchos arboles, joer, no hay agua alli o que?


----------



## AH1N1 (12 Feb 2021)

Me lo leí completito


----------



## Espectrum (12 Feb 2021)

Pues con ave y bastante nivel está Zaragoza por ejemplo


----------



## supercuernos (12 Feb 2021)

NIEVE y PLAYA CERCA, AVE, BUENA COMIDA, UNIVERSITARIAS SALIDAS, CIUDAD PEQUEÑA, BUENOS PRECIOS, MERCADONAS, HABLAN ALGO PARECIDO AL CASTELLANO. PERFECTO

GRANADA


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

supercuernos dijo:


> NIEVE y PLAYA CERCA, AVE, BUENA COMIDA, UNIVERSITARIAS SALIDAS, CIUDAD PEQUEÑA, BUENOS PRECIOS, MERCADONAS, HABLAN ALGO PARECIDO AL CASTELLANO. PERFECTO
> 
> GRANADA



Granada capital o alrededores?

echare un ojo , gracias


----------



## Tagghino (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea, pero si encuentras ese paraíso me lo dices, igual te hago compañía


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Pues con ave y bastante nivel está Zaragoza por ejemplo



Estoy buscando casa/chalet, supongo que en Zaragoza sera mas dificil, pero alguna poblacion cercana que conozcas quizas?


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ni puta idea, pero si encuentras ese paraíso me lo dices, igual te hago compañía



Vale, cuando lo encuentre te posteo algo xD


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Feb 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ni puta idea, pero si encuentras ese paraíso me lo dices, igual te hago compañía



No pide ni nada el tío. En cualquier caso, España es un infierno a poco que tengas un renta alta. Fijaos como para eso las Taifas se ponen todas de acuerdo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> La verdad es que estuve buscando en Cartagena y me encanto, tiene de todo, la unica pega es que no hay muchos arboles, joer, no hay agua alli o que?



Arboles hay , si buscas encuentras en toda la costa fortalezas y pinadas , tenemos 5 colinas rodeando la ciudad , el parque de tentegorra , el parque de torres, el de los exploradores , la sierra de la muela , peñas blancas , ya en el puerto de la cadena empieza la sierra, sierra maria, sierra espuña a pocos km...

Llover llueve poco pero agua tenemos toda la costa y playas


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Mazarrón, Murcia
Pero no hablan castellano


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Arboles hay , si buscas encuentras en toda la costa fortalezas y pinadas , tenemos 5 colinas rodeando la ciudad , el parque de tentegorra , el parque de torres, el de los exploradores , la sierra de la muela , peñas blancas , ya en el puerto de la cadena empiesa la sierra, sierra maria, sierra espuña a pocos km...



Si, yo me referia a la ciudad e Cartagena sin muchos arboles, toda la montania me encanta pero no encuentro poblaciones con institutos y cerca el tren.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Feb 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Mazarrón, Murcia
> Pero no hablan castellano



Te equivocas en el sur de murcia hablamos perfecto castellano

No ves al murciano encabronado? vive a 10 km de mi casa


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Mazarrón, Murcia
> Pero no hablan castellano



Conio y que hablan entoncess?


----------



## Espectrum (12 Feb 2021)

Ni idea


jm666 dijo:


> Estoy buscando casa/chalet, supongo que en Zaragoza sera mas dificil, pero alguna poblacion cercana que conozcas quizas?



Igual lo más barato con AVE puedes encontrar por Calatayud o por Guadalajara. No soy de Zaragoza y no conozco las urbanizaciones, pero supongo que serán caras.


----------



## alfogensis (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Lo habia pensao, pero no esstoy sseguro del clima ni de la comida, hay AVE? hablan catalan?
> 
> mmmh creo que no, pero gracias por responder





jm666 dijo:


> Lo habia pensao, pero no esstoy sseguro del clima ni de la comida, hay AVE? hablan catalan?
> 
> mmmh creo que no, pero gracias por responder



El Ave lo tienes a 210 kms (2horas y media), en Lérida o a casi 3 horas de Perpiñá o Tolosa, comunicaciones por carretera que suelen ser un cuello de botella, pero de naturaleza no te faltará.


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (12 Feb 2021)

Lastima de AVE, si no, el Norte de Tenerife.


----------



## Akira. (12 Feb 2021)

Sierra de Madrid.


----------



## luron (12 Feb 2021)

Descartando la comunidad valenciana, yo apostaría o por Mazarrón o por la costa de Granada (costa tropical). 
Granada capital descartada por el clima (con Sierra Nevada al lado el invierno es muy frío).


----------



## Talabera (12 Feb 2021)

En murcia solo por empadronarte ya tienes un sueldo de 5000 euros, piso de 250 m y coche Bmw tú verás lo que haces


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Sierra de Madrid.



Ya mire, pero los precios estan carisimos todo alrededor de Madrid.


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Feb 2021)

Por lo que dices tu sitio es Granada, la capital está bien aunque el problema es que a buen precio encontrarás por lo general pisos antiguos y en verano hace mucho calor, sin turismo no hay tanta gente ni ruido, pero en mi opinión sin duda teletrabajando lo mejor es que te vayas al area metropolitana ( que en realida es como si fuesen ya barrios periféricos a 5 minutos) donde puedes tener una casa con piscina a buen precio, ideal para el verano y bien comunicada con bus o incluso tranvia en algunas zonas, ademas que en zonas como ogijares tienes bastantes colegios e institutos.


La gente por lo general es simpática aunque a veces hay algo de mala follá, las tapas te enamorarán, la playa y la sierra las tienes a menos de 1 hora, tiene ave y aunque haga algo de frio a veces es un frio agradable durante el dia.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Por lo que dices tu sitio es Granada, la capital está bien aunque el problema es que a buen precio encontrarás por lo general pisos antiguos y en verano hace mucho calor, sin turismo no hay tanta gente ni ruido, pero en mi opinión sin duda teletrabajando lo mejor es que te vayas al area metropolitana ( que en realida es como si fuesen ya barrios periféricos a 5 minutos) donde puedes tener una casa con piscina a buen precio, ideal para el verano y bien comunicada con bus o incluso tranvia en algunas zonas, ademas que en zonas como ogijares tienes colegios e institutos.
> 
> 
> La gente por lo general es simpática aunque a veces hay algo de mala follá, las tapas te enamorarán, la playa y la sierra las tienes a menos de 1 hora.



Gracias le echo un ojO


----------



## Lumpen (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Sevilla/Málaga


----------



## kogi_kabuto (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Lo habia pensao, pero no esstoy sseguro del clima ni de la comida, hay AVE? hablan catalan?
> 
> mmmh creo que no, pero gracias por responder



Frances, Ingles y RUso, te lo digo por una amiga que trabajo 5 años allí.

Catalan te aseguro que muy poco o nada..más bien residual.

Saludos


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Lumpen dijo:


> Sevilla/Málaga



Sevilla preciosa, mi mare es Sevillana , he estao alguna vez por alli, tengo que mirar a ver.

Malaga muy caro todo lo que he visto.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

kogi_kabuto dijo:


> Frances, Ingles y RUso, te lo digo por una amiga que trabajo 5 años allí.
> 
> Catalan te aseguro que muy poco o nada..más bien residual.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por contestar, de todas forma me pilla muy lejos, y tendria que depender el coche, ademas dmasiao caro para mi .


----------



## Lumpen (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sevilla preciosa, mi mare es Sevillana , he estao alguna vez por alli, tengo que mirar a ver.
> 
> Malaga muy caro todo lo que he visto.



Vivienda sí, pero la cesta de la compra es barata


----------



## aurariola (12 Feb 2021)

Te diria alicante , pero descartala estan catalanizando a lo vestia y sin ningun reparo ni anestesia...... Buen clima , gente educada, limpieza, poca delincuencia importada, mar y nieve a menos de una hora de coche, bien conectada y buenos servicios tienes SANTANDER , para mi es el clima y el paisaje perfecto .... y no lo conozco en profundidad pero la provincia de malaga me llamo bastante la atencion, que viene a ser alicante pero sin cagalanes jodiendo la vida a tus hijos en el colegio.


----------



## A.Daimiel (12 Feb 2021)

como el norte lo descartas por el buen tiempo y Ave, te diría Málaga. Pero en nada estará plagado de negroides y marronidos


----------



## Protos (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

tiene su miga, lo has escrito tu?


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Feb 2021)

"Mercadona o similar". Requisitos para vida en la posmodernidad. Si Sócrates levantara cabeza....


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Mercadona o similar". Requisitos para vida en la posmodernidad. Si Sócrates levantara cabeza....



wife rules! xD


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> wife rules! xD



Jojo.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



CyL
Si quieres kinkis Valladolid
Si queieres viejos Ávila
Si quieres rojos Zamora
Si quieres semi-gallegos León
Si quieres asiáticos Salamanca
Cosas así


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (12 Feb 2021)

Te diría una de las islas menores de Canarias, Lanzarote, La Palma o algo así, pero la conectividad es mala y las islas mayores están siendo moronegrizadas a paso acelerado.

De lo que conozco, me quedaría con Sevilla.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Esstuve mirando por Cuenca tambien,muy bonita, que os parece?


----------



## Elhombredede (12 Feb 2021)

La cosa dorada sin duas!


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Te diría una de las islas menores de Canarias, Lanzarote, La Palma o algo así, pero la conectividad es mala y las islas mayores están siendo moronegrizadas a paso acelerado.
> 
> De lo que conozco, me quedaría con Sevilla.



Tengo un monton de amigos en Lanzarote, preciosas playas y me encanta Cesar Manrique, pero me corta un poco que este lejos de la peninsula y necesitas coche para casi todo.


----------



## sikBCN (12 Feb 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No pide ni nada el tío. En cualquier caso, España es un infierno a poco que tengas un renta alta. Fijaos como para eso las Taifas se ponen todas de acuerdo.



Si tienes renta alta lo suyo es pirarse, pk te crees que los de renta alta son tan pocos?! , se piran a otros paises.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Esstuve mirando por Cuenca tambien,muy bonita, que os parece?



He vivido en Cuenca.

La gente se asomará para vigilar lo que haces y hablar de ti a tus espaldas. Lo de la "vieja del visillo" no ha surgido de la nada.

Perqueño, aburrido y aldeano. Te aburrirás en tres meses de allí y no harás amigos, porque son muy suyos.


----------



## Morototeo (12 Feb 2021)

Yo iria a vivir a una zona donde se coma bien, no haya inmigración, y para criar a mis hijos huiría de zonas cercanas a playa... bueno a 1 hora o hora y media esta bien, pero no sitios muy turísticos. Si yo fuera tu, alguna comunidad con buena sanidad, por ejemplo Navarra, por tema idioma el sur de navarra por ejemplo, o Huesca. También hacia la zona de Cantabria, o Asturias, creo que no hay mas opciones si buscas poca inmigración, buena sanidad, comer bien, y buenas comunicaciones. Si quieres te puedo aconsejar alguna casa en la zona de sur Navarra, pero cerca, en Aragón, Hay alguna buena oportunidad aun.. (Cerca de Tarazona), si te interesa mándame privado. Precio de casa nueva, buena.. planta baja, con patio 100 metros, txoko y demás, anda sobre 850 euros mes. Casas viejas, por 400 pero es difícil encontrarlas...


----------



## El carrito del helao (12 Feb 2021)

Pues básicamente es una combinación que no existe en España.
Si no quieres etnia, ni moronegros, ni lenguas vernáculas, ni mal tiempo y quieres buenas comunicaciones y campo con árboles dignos de ese nombre (donde no se incluyen los putos pinos) sencillamente es el conjunto vacío.
Lo más parecido, el norte. 
Sin "buen" tiempo (asumo que "bueno" para ti es la solana insufrible de Burgos para abajo) ni AVE por el momento.


----------



## El Bubbles (12 Feb 2021)

Conil en el Sur, Suances o Llanes en el Norte, algún sitio de Alicante en el este y ya el oeste...no sabría cual decirte


----------



## SIEN (12 Feb 2021)

aurariola dijo:


> Te diria alicante , pero descartala estan catalanizando a lo vestia y sin ningun reparo ni anestesia...... Buen clima , gente educada, limpieza, poca delincuencia importada, mar y nieve a menos de una hora de coche, bien conectada y buenos servicios tienes SANTANDER , para mi es el clima y el paisaje perfecto .... y no lo conozco en profundidad pero la provincia de malaga me llamo bastante la atencion, que viene a ser alicante pero sin cagalanes jodiendo la vida a tus hijos en el colegio.



Alicante es el sitio. Por mucho que intenten catatetizar, todavía quedan muchos españoles de bien. Y si la pasta no es problema, allí hay un King`s College, así que atpc la lengua de los catetos.


----------



## h2o ras (12 Feb 2021)

Solo hay 2 sitios, o Moncloa, o Galapagar...


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> Pues básicamente es una combinación que no existe en España.
> Si no quieres etnia, ni moronegros, ni lenguas vernáculas, ni mal tiempo y quieres buenas comunicaciones y campo con árboles dignos de ese nombre (donde no se incluyen los putos pinos) sencillamente es el conjunto vacío.
> Lo más parecido, el norte.
> Sin "buen" tiempo (asumo que "bueno" para ti es la solana insufrible de Burgos para abajo) ni AVE por el momento.



Bueno a ver mas o menos, que no haya mucha delincuencia, joer que hay sitios por ahi que tela, en cuanto el tren lo voy a coger un par de veces al anio, no me hace falta en la puerta.

En cuanto al clima tengo a un hijo un poco jodio, si puedo elegir mejor calorcito. 

Gracias por postear.


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Feb 2021)

Dentro de poco cualquiera fuera de nuestras fronteras.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

h2o ras dijo:


> Solo hay 2 sitios, o Moncloa, o Galapagar...



Si ya lo habia pensado, pero creo que la delincuencia ha subido mucho desde hace un tiempo.


----------



## lascanteras723 (12 Feb 2021)

Cartagena buen clima todo el año, barata y playas. Hay mucha inmigración y etnia si eso te molesta.


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Mazarrón, Murcia
> Pero no hablan castellano



Toda la razón. En la zona hablamos español.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2021)

Ninguno.
España es un estercolero de norte a sur, de este a oeste y de península a canarias y baleares


----------



## tracrium (12 Feb 2021)

No descartes Valencia ni Alicante. En las capitales ni Dios habla valenciano. Sólo en algunos pueblos y los rojos por postureo. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> No descartes Valencia ni Alicante. En las capitales ni Dios habla valenciano. Sólo en algunos pueblos y los rojos por postureo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Pero en los colegios están metiendo a marchas forzadas el catalán (ojalá fuera valenciano) y la mitad del profesorado es de la cuerda. Todavía hay centros decentes, pero cada vez más toca tirar de privada


----------



## Apretrujillos (12 Feb 2021)

Toledo Norte que esta ahi Extuareg para darte charlas


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> No descartes Valencia ni Alicante. En las capitales ni Dios habla valenciano. Sólo en algunos pueblos y los rojos por postureo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



y que me dices de los colegios publicos?, a mi no me importa lo que hable cada uno personalmente, o para comprar el pan o un tramitte en el ayuntamiento, pero quiero que mis hijos sepan escribir y hablar correctamente en castellano e ingles y no perder tiempo con otras lenguas que , con todo el respeto no las veo utilidad en absoluto(no me interesa entrar en politica aqui).


----------



## tracrium (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Pero en los colegios están metiendo a marchas forzadas el catalán (ojalá fuera valenciano) y la mitad del profesorado es de la cuerda. Todavía hay centros decentes, pero cada vez más toca tirar de privada



En el interior de Valencia (e.g. Requena) no lo hablan y creo que no es ni obligatorio.

En las capitales, tiras de concertada (normalmente roja free) y sólo dan Valenciano como una asignatura más. En cualquier caso, la pública da mucho asco y vergüenza ajena. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> En el interior de Valencia (e.g. Requena) no lo hablan y creo que no es ni obligatorio.
> 
> En las capitales, tiras de concertada (normalmente roja free) y sólo dan Valenciano como una asignatura más. En cualquier caso, la pública da mucho asco y vergüenza ajena.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Están las islas lingüísticas, tipo Orihuela, Villena, Utiel, Requena,... pero aún a esos están por meterles un 25% de catalán. Y es abrir la lata y ya sabemos cómo funciona esa gente.

Y el problema de los concertados es q tienen prioridad las rentas bajas, con lo q a la mínima q la familia tengáis ingresos, olvídate. Por ejemplo, en Valencia capital colegios como el Pilar son cojonudos, porq la directiva sabe cómo hacer las cosas, pero aunq vivas al lado, tus hijos no van a tener plaza y te tocará el Francisco Ferrer o similares, q son nidos de profesores de los q siempre hablamos en este foro.

Yo ya lo dije hace tiempo. Diez años llevo viviendo en Valencia con casa propia, pero ahora q ya vamos a tener un crío, nos vamos de aquí, seguramente Murcia o Málaga.


----------



## Disminuido (12 Feb 2021)

En mi ignore se vive bien


----------



## Gusman (12 Feb 2021)

El mejor sitio es fuera de España.


----------



## matriz (12 Feb 2021)

Alicante, Murcia, o las Islas Canarias.


----------



## max power (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Salamanca


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Feb 2021)

Vente pa' Rusia, Pepe ...

Es broma ... Quizá el norte (Pontevedra). Pero me alejaría de la línea de costa y mejor, cerca de la montaña.

En Galicia hay un montón de pueblos (visilleros y no tanto) donde podrías vivir tranquilo.
Eso sí ... De los trapaceros no vas a librarte en casi ningún rincón de la piel de toro.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

max power dijo:


> Salamanca



Estuve mirando, alguna poblacion en concreto o Salamanca ciudad?


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Vente pa' Rusia, Pepe ...
> 
> Es broma ... Quizá el norte (Pontevedra). Pero me alejaría de la línea de costa y mejor, cerca de la montaña.
> 
> ...



Estuve en Rusia por un mes hace mucho tiempo, Saratov y Moscu, muy buena gente (la pobre), buena comida y buen vodka y caviar barato para desayunar xD, mucha corrupcion y mafias, daba miedo ver a algunos.

Me encanta galicia pero no quiero a mis hijos tener que estudiar galego, gracias por postear.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Gracias le echo un ojO.


----------



## Dr Robert (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Por ejemplo, en Valencia capital colegios como el Pilar son cojonudos, porq la directiva sabe cómo hacer las cosas, pero aunq vivas al lado, tus hijos no van a tener plaza y te tocará el Francisco Ferrer o similares, q son nidos de profesores de los q siempre hablamos en este foro.



No tiene que ver con el tema del hilo, pero cuando leo cosas de éstas, y luego me sale algún papanatas con lo de "lo importante que es pagar impuestos para sanidad Y EDUCACION", me dan ganas de mandarlo a la mierda.
No dudo que haya excelentes docentes en el país de manera general, pero ojo que la cantidad de talibanes sectarios, pagados con dinero de todos para meter mierda en las cabezas de los chavales, debe de ser alucinante, sobre todo en las taifas lingüísticas. Según un sondeo, en Cataluña, un 75% del profesorado va de ese palo. Que toda esa banda esté cobrando de nuestros impuestos, manda cojones.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Dr Robert dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el tema del hilo, pero cuando leo cosas de éstas, y luego me sale algún papanatas con lo de "lo importante que es pagar impuestos para sanidad Y EDUCACION", me dan ganas de mandarlo a la mierda.
> No dudo que haya excelentes docentes en el país de manera general, pero ojo que la cantidad de talibanes sectarios, pagados con dinero de todos para meter mierda en las cabezas de los chavales, debe de ser alucinante, sobre todo en las taifas lingüísticas. Según un sondeo, en Cataluña, un 75% del profesorado va de ese palo. Que toda esa banda esté cobrando de nuestros impuestos, manda cojones.



Bueno, en realidad un poco si que tiene que ver con este hilo, me piro de Catalunya por esto mismo. Gracias por postear.


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

Dr Robert dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el tema del hilo, pero cuando leo cosas de éstas, y luego me sale algún papanatas con lo de "lo importante que es pagar impuestos para sanidad Y EDUCACION", me dan ganas de mandarlo a la mierda.
> No dudo que haya excelentes docentes en el país de manera general, pero ojo que la cantidad de talibanes sectarios, pagados con dinero de todos para meter mierda en las cabezas de los chavales, debe de ser alucinante, sobre todo en las taifas lingüísticas. Según un sondeo, en Cataluña, un 75% del profesorado va de ese palo. Que toda esa banda esté cobrando de nuestros impuestos, manda cojones.



Es lo q me duele. Conozco profesores tremendos, q se lo curran muchísimo, q se preparan unas clases maravillosas y hacen q los chavales se enganchen. Pero después hay una masa de mamarrachos como nunca se había visto en este país.

El q diga q los chavales son unos balas, q no prestan atención, q se la resbala todo,... Mentira. Lo q pasa es q están hartos de perder el tiempo con profesoruchos q no solo no saben enseñar, sino q ni siquiera tienen idea de su materia. Y lo esconden perdiendo el tiempo con actividades del tipo "comprende a tu compañero".


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Toda la razón. En la zona hablamos español.



Ni eso


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Te equivocas en el sur de murcia hablamos perfecto castellano
> 
> No ves al murciano encabronado? vive a 10 km de mi casa



Saes que nos verdá zamarro


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Conio y que hablan entoncess?



Marcianico


----------



## TravellerLatam (12 Feb 2021)

Logroño, Salamanca, Valladolid, Burgos por el Norte.

Huelva, Cadiz, Málaga por el sur.


----------



## Covaleda (12 Feb 2021)

Málaga, pero no la capital ni las zonas hiperurbanizadas. Mejor la costa oriental.
Granada mola mucho, pero le faltan requisitos y el clima depende de la zona.
Guadalajara y alrededores tendría casi todo lo que buscas y puede que algo más. 
Segovia lo mismo. Allí pasé unos años y ni una queja.


----------



## melch (12 Feb 2021)

Zaragoza si buscas un buen barrio es ideal. el clima una mierda, eso si. la inmigración se concentra en algunos barrios como las delicias. hay zonas del centro como el gancho que mejor no pisar a ciertas horas. los gitanos vse concentran todos en el barrio Oliver mayormente, otra zona que mejor no pisar a ninguna hora.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Toda la razón. En la zona hablamos español.


----------



## max power (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estuve mirando, alguna poblacion en





jm666 dijo:


> Estuve mirando, alguna poblacion en concreto o Salamanca ciudad?



Solo conozco algo Salamanca ciudad.
Me parece un lugar maravilloso. No le puedo decir sobre otras localidades.

Si se diese el caso de que no la conoce, vayase alli un par de dias antes de tomar ninguna decision.


----------



## kuervo500 (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> La verdad es que estuve buscando en Cartagena y me encanto, tiene de todo, la unica pega es que no hay muchos arboles, joer, no hay agua alli o que?



Águilas, clima inmejorable, pueblo barato y tranquilo.


----------



## max power (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad un poco si que tiene que ver con este hilo, *me piro de Catalunya por esto mismo*. Gracias por postear.



Home, quina casualitat!

Insisto: salamanca.

Alternativamente para una vida tranquila y sin nacionalistas: Extremadura. Eso si. No pida trenes.

Bona sort.

Añado. Si quiere hacer un Girauta le felicito. Girauta se fue a Toledo. Majestuosa ciudad, en la orbita salamantina. Y Girauta es un tipo listo.

Tambien podria valorar Segovia.

Por el sur Sevilla o Cordoba. Sevilla para mi gusto es excesivamente folclórica. Y hace muchísimo calor. Vivienda en Sevilla imposible.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Le he corregido un poquillo. Me ha sido inevitable.


----------



## AlfredHard (12 Feb 2021)

supercuernos dijo:


> GRANADA



Ha dicho con gente amable, la mayoria de gente en el sur es mas falsa que un euro de madera


----------



## AlfredHard (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Granada capital o alrededores?
> 
> echare un ojo , gracias



Soy de un pueblo de granada, y te recomiendo sinceramente que huyas bien lejos, aquí la gente va de simpatiquita pero te la meten doblada a la que pueden o te sacan el dinero, y te lo digo yo que soy de allí, por mi experiencia antes me iba a León o por ahí que esa gente está mucho más civilizada aunque el clima sea algo peor.


----------



## Lemavos (12 Feb 2021)

La costa de Cataluña por calafell es la mejor zona de España, pero ya somos muchos y no queremos más paletos.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Feb 2021)

Torrevieja sin duda


----------



## luron (12 Feb 2021)

A ver, el creador del hilo ha puesto muchos requisitos que por supuesto no se cumplen simultáneamente en ninguna parte del país, pero con los siguientes mensajes que ha escrito queda claro que prevalecen tres factores:

1. Localidad no afectada en modo alguno por lingüística autonómica (por tanto descartadas todas las localidades de las comunidades gallega, catalana, vasca, balear y valenciana).

2- Clima no frío todo el año.

3.- Comunicación cercana por AVE.


Por tanto, considero que quedan como únicas opciones posibles zonas determinadas de Andalucía y de Murcia (pongo Murcia por la previsión cercana en el tiempo de que tenga AVE).


----------



## Hulagu (12 Feb 2021)

He leído y oído audios de un forero MA-RA-VI-LLO-SO y me ha hecho enamorarme de una zona de España recia, noble...
LA SAGRA y aledaños.
Kalidá al justo precio.


----------



## Anna E. (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Castilla la Mancha o Castilla Leon


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Castilla la Mancha o Castilla Leon



Gracias, alguna localidad en especial?


----------



## Anna E. (12 Feb 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Castilla la Mancha o Castilla Leon



Leon o Palencia que pasa el AVE


----------



## Josebs (12 Feb 2021)

Los requisitos que pides son inasumibles en España, fin del hilo.


----------



## SABIDILLAS (12 Feb 2021)

Granada , en algun pueblo cerca de Motril otro sitio en la costa desde Benicassim hasta Alcanar. Son sitios muy bonitos y mucho menos masificados. La gente es mas aspera pero se pueden hacer amistades con el tiempo y las comunicaciones y nivel de vida mucho mas asequible


----------



## luron (12 Feb 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Castilla la Mancha o Castilla Leon






jm666 dijo:


> Gracias, alguna localidad en especial?



Castilla la Mancha y Castilla León no son precisamente cálidas en invierno.


----------



## McNulty (12 Feb 2021)

Valencia sin duda. Ni muy pobre como gandalucía, ni muy rico como vascongadas.

Buena comida, buen tiempo, precios baratos, ciudad plana (no hay montañas ni relieves de mierda como en madrid), gente no muy pesada pero tampoco muy extrovertida. Bastante nivel de tías civiles y buenas putas comparado con otras zonas de hezpaña. Y en verano te puedes poner las botas, mucho turismo europeo.

El único pero es el trabajo, si vienes a buscarte la vida a pelo mal, es poco dinámico el empleo de aquí, además los salarios son bajos respecto a madrid o bcn. Lo ideal es venirte para teletrabajar.


----------



## tolomeo (12 Feb 2021)

algarve


----------



## lowfour (12 Feb 2021)

supercuernos dijo:


> GRANADA



men Granada estoy buscando casa yo. Es la polla. Por 300.000 te haces con unos pisos que flipas... por supuesto que no valen ni 150.000 y bajaran, pero lo pongo como comparativa. Nieve y pistas cojonudas en Sierra Nevada, el mar a 40 minutos, edificios preciosos, algo de cultura, tapeo, tranquilidad. Eso si un puto frío en invierno que te mueres. Y yonkis y moros que te dan el palo cuando vuelves pedo por el albayzin. Y gitanos makokis con bmws tuneados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

En Granada, Córdoba y Sevilla tienes el problema del calor.
Hace mucho calor y el verano dura cuatro meses.
No es una anécdota, es como para planteárselo. No es el calor húmedo de la costa, pero, por mucho aire acondicionado que haya en todas partes, acaba con cualquiera.
En invierno hace frío, aunque dure mes y medio.

En Granada poco arbolado, en Córdoba a poca distancia sí hay algo y en Sevilla también, pero a una hora de coche.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Feb 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Sierra de Madrid.



Jajajaja


----------



## CaraCortada (12 Feb 2021)

Una vez que el OP se haya percatado que no existe lugar que reuna todos y cada uno de los requisitos tendrá que decidir a cual renunciar para abrir posibilidades. Como dice que huye del bilinguismo oficial por de pronto quedan ya descartadas unas cuantas regiones. No parece que esté sobrado de presupuesto cuando pide tren por lo que esto descarta muchas zonas. No quiere frio extremo, supongo que no está habituado, por lo que gran parte de Castilla quedaría fuera, pero si asume un clima menos cálido que el de Cataluña pues en el norte tiene Asturias y Cantabria. El Sur ofrece muchas opciones y supongo que prefiere calor extremo algunos meses que lo contrario. En Asturias quieren dar los primeros pasos para imponer el bable pero no creo que se les arregle y hay algunas poblaciones costeras mas bien pequeñas pero cerca de capitales y bien comunicadas. Lo mismo se podría decir de Cantabría aunque allí los costes son un pico mayores. Si no fuera porque debido a la prole y el colegio tiene que ir a tiro fijo lo mejor sería probar unos meses en 3 o 4 lugares seleccionados.


----------



## Boker (12 Feb 2021)

El sitio perfecto no existe, pero conozco gente que vive en Huesca y están encantados con la calidad de vida.


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Valencia sin duda. Ni muy pobre como gandalucía, ni muy rico como vascongadas.
> 
> Buena comida, buen tiempo, precios baratos, ciudad plana (no hay montañas ni relieves de mierda como en madrid), gente no muy pesada pero tampoco muy extrovertida. Bastante nivel de tías civiles y buenas putas comparado con otras zonas de hezpaña. Y en verano te puedes poner las botas, mucho turismo europeo.
> 
> El único pero es el trabajo, si vienes a buscarte la vida a pelo mal, es poco dinámico el empleo de aquí, además los salarios son bajos respecto a madrid o bcn. Lo ideal es venirte para teletrabajar.



Totalmente de acuerdo si no tienes hijos en edad escolar. Para mi, desde que regeneraron el río y el Carmen, una de las mejores de España.

P.D. Que conste q lo del valenciano obligatorio lo puso el PP. Mucho Compromis cabron, pero se lucieron los peperros


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Boker dijo:


> El sitio perfecto no existe, pero conozco gente que vive en Huesca y están encantados con la calidad de vida.



...lo que pasa es que los sitios pequeños...


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Una vez que el OP se haya percatado que no existe lugar que reuna todos y cada uno de los requisitos tendrá que decidir a cual renunciar para abrir posibilidades. Como dice que huye del bilinguismo oficial por de pronto quedan ya descartadas unas cuantas regiones. No parece que esté sobrado de presupuesto cuando pide tren por lo que esto descarta muchas zonas. No quiere frio extremo, supongo que no está habituado, por lo que gran parte de Castilla quedaría fuera, pero si asume un clima menos cálido que el de Cataluña pues en el norte tiene Asturias y Cantabria. El Sur ofrece muchas opciones y supongo que prefiere calor extremo algunos meses que lo contrario. En Asturias quieren dar los primeros pasos para imponer el bable pero no creo que se les arregle y hay algunas poblaciones costeras mas bien pequeñas pero cerca de capitales y bien comunicadas. Lo mismo se podría decir de Cantabría aunque allí los costes son un pico mayores. Si no fuera porque debido a la prole y el colegio tiene que ir a tiro fijo lo mejor sería probar unos meses en 3 o 4 lugares seleccionados.



A ver si, tienes razon en muchas cosas:

Quiero tren pero no por estar corto de presupuesto, que tambien, pero porque me parece los mas comodo que me lleven mientras me tomo una cervezita. Necesito tren para ir a ver a la familia y porque viajo varias veces en avion por trabajo, pero no es necesario que este a la puerta mi casa.

Lo del frio a mi me da igual , soy castellano viejo, pero tengo un hijo que siempre esta un poco jodio en invierno y toavia no nos dicen que le pasa, asi que no quiero arriesgar, de todas formas estoy mirando por toda la peninsula.

Si fuese por mi claro que iria unos meses y probaria, pero ya es jodido cambiar a los ninos de colegio y amigos como para hacerlo mas veces, esta seria la segunda pero la primera eran mas pequenios.

Tengo la suerte de teletrabajar, asi que no necesito una gran ciudad, prefiero un pueblecito tranquilo pero que mis hijos tengan un nivel minimo d estudios y actividades, ademas mucho mas barato.

Con esto quiero decir que no es que yo vaya seniorito, miro mas por la familia, si fuera por mi solo no tendria problema.

De todas formas gracias por contestar, estuve mirano por Cantabria y esta un poco mas caro que por el sur/este , mirare Asturias a ver.

p.d:
Estoy recorriendo todo el AVE casi pueblo por pueblo, luego me meto en wikipeia y leo sobre cada uno de ellos, obviamente voy lento con el tema, pero me asombra como cada uno los pueblos que miro tiene su asombrosa historia, arqueologia, arquitectura, leyendas, personajes, heroes, costumbres y fiestas, es increible el legado que hay en este pais, es algo que deberia fomentarse mas en vez de tanta estupidez politica.


Saludos y gracias a todos por postear.


----------



## Mark_ (12 Feb 2021)

Algún pueblo de las provincias de Granada o Málaga. Yo evitaría las capitales por los precios de los alquileres, las aglomeraciones, el tráfico y la contaminación (Granada es la tercera ciudad española con peores niveles de contaminación).

Sin duda son dos de las mejores ciudades de España para vivir.


----------



## tracrium (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo si no tienes hijos en edad escolar. Para mi, desde que regeneraron el río y el Carmen, una de las mejores de España.
> 
> P.D. Que conste q lo del valenciano obligatorio lo puso el PP. Mucho Compromis cabron, pero se lucieron los peperros



Esas cosas vienen de los tiempos de Lerma. Los peperos, continuistas, en aras de contentar a los nacionalistas entraron en el juego del valencianismo; pero la mayoría son castellanoparlantes y sólo utilizan la lengua en actos públicos como reclamo y propaganda. Además de que lo hablan como el culo.

Respecto a los funcionarios, casi nadie lo habla. Lo conocen porque da puntos en las oposiciones, pero fuera de eso no lo han utilizado en su vida. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (12 Feb 2021)

Huesca.
Ciudad de funcionarios. Vida relajada, barata. Muy buenos restaurantes y cafeterías. 
Bien comunicada. Tiene ave. En un nudo de autovías entre Zaragoza, Pamplona y Lérida (casi acabadas)
Si necesitas ciudad en 40 minutos estas en Zaragoza. Si necesitas monte te plantas en el Pirineo en media hora. En coche eso si.
En ave estas en Atocha en 2 horas.
Mucho mejor clima que Zaragoza. Menos nieblas en invierno, no sopla cierzo, más fresca en verano.
Yo personalmente me iría a un pueblo más alejado pero para lo que pides es perfecto.


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Huesca.
> Ciudad de funcionarios. Vida relajada, barata. Muy buenos restaurantes y cafeterías.
> Bien comunicada. Tiene ave. En un nudo de autovías entre Zaragoza, Pamplona y Lérida (casi acabadas)
> Si necesitas ciudad en 40 minutos estas en Zaragoza. Si necesitas monte te plantas en el Pirineo en media hora. En coche eso si.
> ...



Gracias voy a indagar un poco.


----------



## WasP (12 Feb 2021)

Málaga, en la costa tienes muchos sitios para escoger. Por ejemplo, los lugareños saben que Benalmádena está bien, lo que no saben los foráneos es que hay una Benalmádena-costa y una Benalmádena-pueblo, y claro, en el pueblo es otro rollo, sin tanta masificación ni turista. No sé, hay sitios por allí que merecen la pena, pero hay que echarle un ojo.


----------



## jota1971 (12 Feb 2021)

Hombre, si de Salida descartas Catalunya, Valencia y Euskadi, las tres zonas TOP con playa de España, es evidente que solo te queda irte al Sur, y lo mejor del Sur sin duda es Cadiz, con diferencia.


----------



## Hulagu (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Gracias, alguna localidad en especial?



Chozas de Canales (Toledo)


----------



## Hulagu (12 Feb 2021)

Iba a decirte Asturias...pero mejor no, que se llena de gañanes...y ya hay bastantes. Además, no hay AVE...hay BVA (baja Velocidad Asturiana). Mejor vete al sur y toca allí los cojones, que me da que tú no eres de gastar dinero...


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Feb 2021)

Rias Bajas, mejor clima, paisaje, servicios.


Sin esa mierda de masificaciones del mediterraneo, ni ese calor pegajoso.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Rias Bajas, mejor clima, paisaje, servicios.
> 
> 
> Sin esa mierda de masificaciones del mediterraneo, ni ese calor pegajoso.



Si, pero como este dice que no quiere que le inmersionen a los niños en el colegio, pues ya no le sirve.


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Feb 2021)

Gandalucía te llama. Cualquier pueblo costero al este de Málaga o de la costa granadina. O incluso Málaga capital o Granada.

Yo en tu lugar elegiría Rías Baixas, pero no te va a gustar ni lo del gallego ni el tiempo, aunque no es tan malo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Gandalucía te llama. Cualquier pueblo costero al este de Málaga o de la costa granadina. O incluso Málaga capital o Granada.
> 
> Yo en tu lugar elegiría Rías Baixas, pero no te va a gustar ni lo del gallego ni el tiempo, aunque no es tan malo.



Canarias, aunque ahora esté hecha unos zorros, y dado que el amigo se lleva su empleo ya puesto, estaría muy bien si no fuera por la distancia, que está lejísimos, y la falta de AVE.


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Canarias, aunque ahora esté hecha unos zorros, y dado que el amigo se lleva su empleo ya puesto, estaría muy bien si no fuera por la distancia, que está lejísimos, y la falta de AVE.



También pensé en Canarias, pero quiere AVE.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Hombre, el op parte de la base que el empleo se lo lleva puesto y eso es más de medio problema solucionado.
Pero, por ejemplo, el interior tiene el problema del clima extremo y de haberse quedado anémico en muchas zonas debido a la fuerza centrípeta de Madrid.
Baleares sería también un pelotazo, pero es muy caro, también tienen lenguas y lenguitas y seguramente ahora no esté en su mejor momento precisamente.
Galicia si no fuera por lo de las inmersiones, es la única pega que le veo.
La pega con gandalucía es que, sobre todo si eres godo, te acaba intoxicando y te vuelves más papista que el papa, pareciendo exagerado hasta a los mismos indigenas. Es un patrón que se repite.


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La pega con gandalucía es que, sobre todo si eres godo, te acaba intoxicando y te vuelves más papista que el papa, pareciendo exagerado hasta a los mismos indigenas. Es un patrón que se repite.



¿A qué te refieres? ¿Acabas poniéndote la salve rociera de tono en el móvil y llevando un pin del PSOE-A en la chaqueta?


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres? ¿Acabas poniéndote la salve rociera de tono en el móvil y llevando un pin del PSOE-A en la chaqueta?



No exactamente.
Pero hay un cierto factor de exageración del converso, que se ve con frecuencia.
Opuesto a lo que ocurre con el español que va a cataluña (*) que sale hablando pestes.


(*) Al ya crecido que va allí, no me refiero a los que hayan nacido allí pero tengan algún abuelo de Jaén, que esos ya se da por supuesto que están abducidos. Peculiaridades de la tierra donde más se mira de dónde son los abuelos de cada cual, curiosamente.


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No exactamente.
> Pero hay un cierto factor de exageración del converso, que se ve con frecuencia.
> Opuesto a lo que ocurre con el español que va a cataluña (*) que sale hablando pestes.
> 
> ...



Pero dame un par de ejemplos, ¿en qué sentido se vuelven hiperandaluces? Me da curosidad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pero dame un par de ejemplos, ¿en qué sentido se vuelven hiperandaluces? Me da curosidad.



Tienes que conocer de primera mano algún caso, si no, no se explica bien.


----------



## Turilly (12 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pero dame un par de ejemplos, ¿en qué sentido se vuelven hiperandaluces? Me da curosidad.



En nada. Es lo bonito del sur, q a la gente se la sopla de donde vengas. Te portas bien, te tratan bien. No hace falta envolverse en banderas ni aprenderse himnos


----------



## Scarjetas (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Málaga sin dudarlo ni un momento, tiene ave, chortinas y boquerones al limón al peso


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> En nada. Es lo bonito del sur, q a la gente se la sopla de donde vengas. Te portas bien, te tratan bien. No hace falta envolverse en banderas ni aprenderse himnos



Sip. Los lugareños son totalmente indiferentes a lo que digas, como seas y de donde seas. Eso es verdad. 
No les parece mal nada de eso, es algo que no miran.
Lo dicho antes era otra cosa bien distinta: que los que llegan, en muchos casos, se vuelven unos exagerados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Málaga sin dudarlo ni un momento, tiene ave, chortinas y boquerones al limón al peso



Hombre, las playas no valen mucho y el calor es tórrido y húmedo.
Hay que contarlo todo.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, pero como este dice que no quiere que le inmersionen a los niños en el colegio, pues ya no le sirve.




Entonces si, no te vengas. Pille un libro de historia y daba pena, solo historia de galicia y para palurdos. Aunque siempre te puedes ir a un colegio concertado pero bueno.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Feb 2021)

Barcelona me parecio una mierda, menudo puto calor de mierda, te duchas y estas ya sudando. El mediterraneo es inaguantable en verano, un puto infierno que ni los que estan allí soportan.

Madrid es una puta mierda 3 meses de infierno y el resto del año pasando frío siberiano.


En General el clima del norte es el mejor de la peninsula, así que escoge uno alló. Y si es sin inversión linguistica creo que solo te queda Cantabría, Asturias ya te meteran el dialecto del Bable.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Feb 2021)

Por la chorrada del AVE, te han dicho Zaragoza pero yo siempre he opinado que Zaragoza es un quiero y no puedo entre ciudad grande y ciudad de provincias con lo peor de los dos mundos. A unos minutos mas en AVE tienes Huesca, con mas naturaleza cerca, mas manejable y que encaja bastante con lo que buscas.

Si no fuera por lo del AVE te diria algún pueblo cerca de Valencia o el interior, pero aqui está el tema del valenciano y sin ser como en Tractoria en la educación son bastante tocapelotas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Barcelona me parecio una mierda, menudo puto calor de mierda, te duchas y estas ya sudando. El mediterraneo es inaguantable en verano, un puto infierno que ni los que estan allí soportan.
> 
> Madrid es una puta mierda 3 meses de infierno y el resto del año pasando frío siberiano.
> 
> ...



Pois.
El clima de Málaga no difiere mucho de Barcelona realmente.
Lo que es diferente es todo lo demás, empezando porque está cuantitativamente en un nivel más bajo en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Scarjetas (12 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hombre, las playas no valen mucho y el calor es tórrido y húmedo.
> Hay que contarlo todo.



Pasar calor en Málaga es de pobres y la Malagueta pa comer es lo mejor del mundo jejejejejeje.
Es que ha dicho ave, sino le diría Fuerteventura.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Feb 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Pasar calor en Málaga es de pobres y la Malagueta pa comer es lo mejor del mundo jejejejejeje.
> Es que ha dicho ave, sino le diría Fuerteventura.



Hombre lo mejor de Málaga son los inviernos, y en Sevilla la primavera que es una espléndida y corta franja de apenas dos meses entre el invierno y el calor de achicharrarse.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Feb 2021)

Tenía planes de visitar Melilla en helicóptero en 2020, creo que merece un estudio, aunque para el transporte es como una isla remota.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Feb 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Pues con ave y bastante nivel está Zaragoza por ejemplo



Yo soy de aquí y no veo el momento de largarme.


----------



## Kemekago4 (12 Feb 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Málaga sin dudarlo ni un momento, tiene ave, chortinas y boquerones al limón al peso



Ohu cusha Málaga está llena gentuza que yo viví allí 6 años. Menudo estercolero. 
Eso sí fiesta la que quieras.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Feb 2021)

Algun pueblo del Valle de Lecrin, en Granada, te pilla cerca la nieve y la playa, pero mas suave el clima, barato y muy verde.
No hay moronegrada


----------



## melch (12 Feb 2021)

la Sagra, Toledo norte. sin duda


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Feb 2021)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Huesca.
> Ciudad de funcionarios. Vida relajada, barata. Muy buenos restaurantes y cafeterías.
> Bien comunicada. Tiene ave. En un nudo de autovías entre Zaragoza, Pamplona y Lérida (casi acabadas)
> Si necesitas ciudad en 40 minutos estas en Zaragoza. Si necesitas monte te plantas en el Pirineo en media hora. En coche eso si.
> ...



Parque de Goya, fase III.


----------



## Bobary (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Palencia


----------



## jm666 (12 Feb 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Parque de Goya, fase III.



No encuentro ningun parque de Goya, Huesca capital?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Feb 2021)

Sin dudarlo, la Costa del sol.


----------



## Bobary (12 Feb 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Pues con ave y bastante nivel está Zaragoza por ejemplo



Ha dicho sin inmigración ilegal ni etnias delictivas


----------



## TapirMalayo (12 Feb 2021)

que pasada lovecraftiano y todo lo lei agarrdo al teclado 10/10 lo leeria otra viez


----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Estoy igual... 

*LOGROÑO. *Barato, con el renfe por si deseas ir a alguna ciudad tocha o acercarte a Vitoria y sus reservas naturales. Municipio grande pero sin mucha gente. Creo que son poco más de 100.000 personas viviendo en La Rioja. Clima parecido a Madrid. Pisos nuevos con mucho espacio y a buen precio.

*GIJÓN-OVIEDO.* También está bien y es una ciudad grande. Millón de personas viviendo ya por ahí. Lo malo que llueve todos los días. Reservas naturales cerca. Tienes renfe y tren regional.

*LEÓN O VALLADOLID*. Si no te dan miedo los lobos y osos. Estarías nuevamente cerca del norte (naturaleza) pero con clima y acentos madrileños. Tienes Renfe.

*EXTREMADURA-BADAJOZ.* Como Madrid pero con el país portugués al lado. Chalets baratos, sobre todo a los alrededores de la ciudad. Tienes Renfe.

Inmigración hay en toda España, pero en casi todo el norte doy fe que allí viven como en los 90-2000 repecto a este tema.


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Feb 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *LEÓN O VALLADOLID*. Si no te dan miedo los lobos y osos. Estarías nuevamente cerca del norte (naturaleza) pero con clima y acentos madrileños. Tienes Renfe.



Los osos pasean por el Húmedo y los lobos campan por Campogrande. En La Rondilla también hay alguna loba.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Feb 2021)

Estella, Navarra


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Feb 2021)

Yo me compraría una autocaravana y pasaría un año en cada provincia, si no quieres salir de España.
Pero eso lo puedes hacer estando solo y tu necesitas colegios cerca, así que imagino que tendrás hijos.
Creo que Levante sería una buena opción. Buen clima, buenas comunicaciones, playa, montaña, masa poblacional que asegura oferta de todo tipo de servicios, etc.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

Valladolid

Clima templado y seco, no demasiado frío en invierno salvo en diciembre y enero, no demasiado caluroso en verano, refresca por las noches lo justo para terracear, no hay humedad y llueve poco.

Tienes ave a una hora de Madrid, a 3 horas tienes la playa de santander, tiene bosques en el centro (campo grande), parques, pinares a 3 km, río con ribera y playa, hay de todo y es la capital de la región.

Relativamente pocos inmis y muy poca delincuencia, yo soy del barrio más multicultural y gitanal y cero problemas, así que habrá zonas incluso mucho mejores.

Lo único negativo es que las pucelanas tienen fama de bordes y estrechas, pero si no te preocupa eso pues no hay inconveniente.

Granada me parece demasiado caluroso en verano para ser una opción válida, al menos para mi que odio el calor. Y inmis creo que tampoco faltan.


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Logroño, Salamanca, Valladolid, Burgos por el Norte.
> 
> Huelva, Cadiz, Málaga por el sur.



¿Burgos buen clima?
Es mucho más frío y ventoso que Valladolid y en verano se puede terracear 4 días contados con suerte.
Posiblemente sea la ciudad más fría de españa con mucha diferencia.
En agosto hay 15 grados menos de diferencia con Valladolid por las tardes, en invierno 5 grados menos y con mucho más viento. 

Gracias a ese frío que arranca desde Burgos, en Valladolid en verano llega como suave brisa permitiendo noches donde se puede dormir a pierna suelta, cosa imposible de Madrid para abajo.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Feb 2021)

Hilo de retrasados mentales diciendo cada uno "mi pueglo es el mejoooo gñeeee"


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Granada, Córdoba y Sevilla tienes el problema del calor.
> Hace mucho calor y el verano dura cuatro meses.
> No es una anécdota, es como para planteárselo. No es el calor húmedo de la costa, pero, por mucho aire acondicionado que haya en todas partes, acaba con cualquiera.
> En invierno hace frío, aunque dure mes y medio.
> ...



Cierto.
La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
Tiene el peor clima posible.
Ni vale ni para los que odian el frío ni para los que odian el calor. 
Yo no he estado pero me da grima el calor así que ni me lo plantearía. 

Yo creo que las mejores opciones por clima son Orense o Logroño. Ni frío en invierno ni calor en verano.

Y si no te importa pasar 2 meses fríos, Valladolid o Salamanca, mejor Valladolid si quieres ver árboles y Salamanca si quieres ver chortinas.
El resto de España es un infierno climático.


----------



## Felson (13 Feb 2021)

En este momento el mejor sitio para vivir en España es fuera de España.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Huesca.
> Ciudad de funcionarios. Vida relajada, barata. Muy buenos restaurantes y cafeterías.
> Bien comunicada. Tiene ave. En un nudo de autovías entre Zaragoza, Pamplona y Lérida (casi acabadas)
> Si necesitas ciudad en 40 minutos estas en Zaragoza. Si necesitas monte te plantas en el Pirineo en media hora. En coche eso si.
> ...



Es verdad, me olvidé de Huesca como buen clima tambien. Posiblemente sea la ciudad con mejores temperaturas de la península, por su baja altitud y lejos de calores sureños. Lo demás no se, pero tener los pirineos cerca puede interesar al op.


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Valladolid
> 
> Clima templado y seco, no demasiado frío en invierno salvo en diciembre y enero, no demasiado caluroso en verano, refresca por las noches lo justo para terracear, no hay humedad y llueve poco.
> 
> ...



En serio, el clima de Valladolid no es bueno. Muy frío en invierno, digas lo que digas, y muy caluroso en verano. Y llamar bosque a un parque, en fin...


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2021)

Lo flipo aqui la gente recomendando por clima a Valladolid, Burgos o Huesca. O es que estan fumados o es que estan fumanos. Si el clima allí es una puta mierda mas que nada porque en invierno te congelas y es que te congelas. Yo de la costa Gallega de toda la vida la primera vez que se me helo el parabrisas tras haber llovido, no lo había visto en la vida, fue en Valladolid eso no ocurre ni en los peores pueblos de Galicia de la costa y te dirian de todo el interior salvo los pegados a Leon.

Valladolid temperatura media en enero 8/0
En Verano 30° / 14°

Huesca temperatura media en enero 10° / 2°
En verano 31° / 18°

Burgos temperatura media en enero 7° / -1
en verano.27° / 11°

Si el centro de la peninsula es Invierno salvo el infierno de 3 meses de verano. Joder, como sino hubiera sufrido en mis carnes el calor terrorifico de Madrid que ni te deja dormir.



Comparemos el clima mas suave de la costa gallega

Pontevedra temperatura media enero 13 /6
En Verano 25° / 16




Estamos locos o que.



Es como que alguien de Galicia te recomiende vivir en Ourense.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> En serio, el clima de Valladolid no es bueno. Muy frío en invierno, digas lo que digas, y muy caluroso en verano. Y llamar bosque a un parque, en fin...



El frío de Valladolid está sobrevalorado. 
Frío de verdad hace solo 2 meses, diciembre y enero, a veces algun día en febrero, pero no más.
Este año desde que se fue filomena no ha vuelto a helar.

Es la capital más cálida de Castilla y León, y eso de mucho calor en verano... calor calor realmente es solo un par de semanas, pero es que de esos días no se libran en ningún lugar de España salvo en Burgos y el Cantábrico. 
Además es un calor seco que se lleva bien y suele refrescar por las noches.

Y el clima salvo 2 semanas de nieblas por navidad, es muy seco, y eso importa también porque hace más llevadero el frío y el calor. Llueve poco y cuando lo hace casi nunca es torrencial.

Y lo del campo grande, es un parque pero tiene aspecto de bosque, con árboles grandes de todas partes del mundo, y con animales, ardillas, patos, cisnes, tortugas, pavos reales, aves exóticas y un estanque.
Y bosques los tienes en el mismo término municipal, y 3 Ríos, el Pisuerga con rivera. 

Lo peor es el clima de diciembre y enero y esas 2 semanas de julio o agosto que achicharra, pero es que todo perfecto.... solo se me ocurren Huesca, Orense o Logroño con un clima más benigno pero son mucho más pequeñas.
No se puede tener todo.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo flipo aqui la gente recomendando por clima a Valladolid, Burgos o Huesca. O es que estan fumados o es que estan fumanos. Si el clima allí es una puta mierda mas que nada porque en invierno te congelas y es que te congelas. Yo de la costa Gallega de toda la vida la primera vez que se me helo el parabrisas tras haber llovido, no lo había visto en la vida, fue en Valladolid eso no ocurre ni en los peores pueblos de Galicia de la costa y te dirian de todo el interior salvo los pegados a Leon.
> 
> Valladolid temperatura media en enero 8/0
> En Verano 30° / 14°
> ...



El clima no es solo la temperatura.
La humedad y llover todo el día también cuenta, y no para bien precisamente.

Yo el día que mas frío he pasado en mi vida, que pensé que me moría no ha sido en Valladolid precisamente, sino en Ribadesella, con 2 grados positivos, pero la humedad y la brisa te entraba hasta los huesos, con 2 sudaderas y dos cazadoras y ni así entraba en calor. Y yo no soy nada friolero, más bien al contrario.


----------



## fogbugz (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> El clima no es solo la temperatura.
> La humedad y llover todo el día también cuenta, y no para bien precisamente.
> 
> Yo el día que mas frío he pasado en mi vida, que pensé que me moría no ha sido en Valladolid precisamente, sino en Ribadesella, con 2 grados positivos, pero la humedad y la brisa te entraba hasta los huesos, con 2 sudaderas y dos cazadoras y ni así entraba en calor. Y yo no soy nada friolero, más bien al contrario.



Pues Ribadesella es uno de los sitios que tenia en mente. Creo que se exagera mucho el frio de Asturias. Yo lo veo como un clima muy agradable, con muchos veranos hasta un poco calurosos.

El Occidente de Asturias esta bastante infravalorado. Desde Puerto Vega hasta Vivero incluso hay sitios increibles para vivir tanto con mucho como con poco dinero.

En Castilla, Segovia me parece un sitio muy barato para lo cerca que esta de Madrid, el buen clima, los paisajes y la tranquilidad.

En el Sur, la costa de Huelva cercana a Portugal es increible. Aunque tiene el riesgo improbable de un nuevo maremoto y el polo quimico. Este ultimo afecta poco si se evita acercarse a Huelva mas alla de El Rompido.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Feb 2021)

A mi Valladolid me parece una ciudad estupenda, salvo cuando hay niebla. Pero creo que el frío la excluye de las elegibles por el forero interesado.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> A mi Valladolid me parece una ciudad estupenda, salvo cuando hay niebla. Pero creo que el frío la excluye de las elegibles por el forero interesado.



Es que si huyes del frío de la meseta, te metes en humedades y calores, o en lluvias perpetuas, ventarrones y nublado día tras día con el paraguas abierto.

Parece que solo pensáis en el termómetro cuando el clima son más cosas. 
Yo de madrid para el sur y de Zaragoza para el este no iría a vivir ni aunque me lleven a la rastra.
El frío y la lluvia me da más igual pero el calor no le soporto, y que siempre esté nublado tampoco.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Feb 2021)

No se, pregúntale al OP, pero *creo* que solo la temperatura ya sería excluyente, para lo que está buscando.


----------



## Guanoiscoming (13 Feb 2021)

El mejor sitio para vivir en España es la Sarga... de nada!!!!!!!     

Taluec


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Cierto.
> La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
> Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
> Tiene el peor clima posible.
> ...



¿Que en Orense no hace calor? 
Anda que no majo, se llega a los 40º igual que en Sevilla. El calor es el mismo, la diferencia es que la temporada calurosa es mucho más larga en el sur, sobre todo si es en el interior y no estás en una sierra.
En Orense además tienes lo del idioma que el OP intenta evitar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo flipo aqui la gente recomendando por clima a Valladolid, Burgos o Huesca. O es que estan fumados o es que estan fumanos. Si el clima allí es una puta mierda mas que nada porque en invierno te congelas y es que te congelas. Yo de la costa Gallega de toda la vida la primera vez que se me helo el parabrisas tras haber llovido, no lo había visto en la vida, fue en Valladolid eso no ocurre ni en los peores pueblos de Galicia de la costa y te dirian de todo el interior salvo los pegados a Leon.
> 
> Valladolid temperatura media en enero 8/0
> En Verano 30° / 14°
> ...



El verano, si refresca por las noches, es soportable. Sabes que cada día hay unas horas malas de calor, pero que a las 19h empieza a quitarse y se puede dormir bien, incluso con colchita.
Eso excluye bastante a la costa y a las ciudades de interior que estén a nivel del mar.

Pero tenéis que fijaros en la tendencia general, no en la anécdota.
Yo una vez estuve pasando el fin de semana en casa de mis cuñados y esa noche dormí con edredón y al día siguiente había una niebla del copón, todo ello en Jerez de la Frontera....¡un 25 de julio!!
Y no, no es lo general, es fue una excepción rara que se dio ese momento.

En la costa influye muchísimo el viento, y te puede hacer que el verano sea estupendo o agobiante. Normalmente la dualidad viento bueno/viento malo es la opuesta si miras la costa atlántica o la mediterránea.


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Que en Orense no hace calor?
> Anda que no majo, se llega a los 40º igual que en Sevilla. El calor es el mismo, la diferencia es que la temporada calurosa es mucho más larga en el sur, sobre todo si es en el interior y no estás en una sierra.
> En Orense además tienes lo del idioma que el OP intenta evitar.



En Orense se llega a 40 grados dos días al año, como en Valladolid, Salamanca, Zamora, Palencia, Logroño, Huesca, o incluso Bilbao, que no son ciudades cálidas precisamente.


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> El frío de Valladolid está sobrevalorado.
> Frío de verdad hace solo 2 meses, diciembre y enero, a veces algun día en febrero, pero no más.
> Este año desde que se fue filomena no ha vuelto a helar.
> 
> ...



Cosmopaletismo de "mi ciudad es la mejor". Y yo también soy de CyL y he vivido en Valladolid, y me encanta CyL, y mis dos últimas novias eran vallisoletanas, pero no se me ocurriría recomendar ningún lugar de la meseta a alguien que está pidiendo un clima suave.

A ti no te parece frío porque lo has conocido toda tu vida, pero para el que viene de fuera es helador. No hace falta que hiele como tal, con 10 grados o 12 grados hace frío para el que viene dem sur, o ee Levante, o de otras zonas. Incluso Madrid en invierno me parece tropicalia en comparación con Valladolid.

Y ya lo de Campogrande me ha matado. Por muy bonito que sea ese parque, por favor no lo recomiendes como un bosque si no quieres que se descojonen de ti. Es un parque. En 45 minutos lo has recorrido entero. Y no se puede hacer ninguno de los deportes de aventura que la gente hace en un bosque. Es como recomendar Las Moreras para hacer surf.

En lo único que no has mentido es en que no hay demasiados inmigrantes. Que haberlos haylos, pero menos que en otros lugares de España.


----------



## pentax821 (13 Feb 2021)

Excepto por el clima Huesca es tu ciudad, tiene AVE, fibra, hospital, Zaragoza a 30 minutos, mar a 2 horas, Madrid a 4, nieve cerca, algo de moreria pero mucho guardia civil, militar y funcionario, colegios bastante buenos para el tamaño de la población.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (13 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Gandalucía te llama. Cualquier pueblo costero al este de Málaga o de la costa granadina. O incluso Málaga capital o Granada.
> 
> Yo en tu lugar elegiría Rías Baixas, pero no te va a gustar ni lo del gallego ni el tiempo, aunque no es tan malo.



Además del jalejo, las Rías Bajas sí están masificadas. P. ej. si vas desde Pontevedra a Sanjenjo/Portonovo por la costa, unos 25 km, solo le falta poner aceras ya que no hay ni un solar sin edificar. Y Sanjenjo/Portonovo en verano es lo más estresante que se pueda uno imaginar, salvo que tengas 20 años y quieras estar de fiesta todo el día y la noche.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (13 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Entonces si, no te vengas. Pille un libro de historia y daba pena, solo historia de galicia y para palurdos. Aunque siempre te puedes ir a un colegio concertado pero bueno.



Por experiencia propia: los concertados en Galicia están hasta las trancas de nacionalismo, es un mal negocio llevar a las larvas allí, si me habré arrepentido. Cuando empezaba el curso tenía que ir hasta León para comprar los libros en español, editorial Edelvives-la de los curas Maristas. Los libros eran los mismos que en jalejo. Me arrepentí de no haberlos llevado o a Ponferrada/León a un internado o a un colegio internacional de Vigo.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (13 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Que en Orense no hace calor?
> Anda que no majo, se llega a los 40º igual que en Sevilla. El calor es el mismo, la diferencia es que la temporada calurosa es mucho más larga en el sur, sobre todo si es en el interior y no estás en una sierra.
> En Orense además tienes lo del idioma que el OP intenta evitar.



La gente habla de Orense sin saber. La gente, por lo general, es buena gente, salvo: "pueblo pequeño/infierno grande.

Vivo a unos 15 km de la capital, cuando las nevadas de Madrid, tenía que salir por las mañanas con entre -7/-4 y esperar unos 5 minutos a que la calefacción a toda pastilla eliminase el hielo del parabrisas. Ahora, de momento, el frío pasó pero llegó la lluvia (aquí no hay tregua hasta mayo o junio), o sea, o te mueres de frío o te ahogas de lluvia. En estos momentos tengo la mitad del patio de la casa inundado por las recientes lluvias: se ha formado un precioso riachuelo que pasa por debajo del muro que da al monte y por debajo de este entra en la casa (solo faltan los patos).

Allá por mayo o junio, depende de los años, llega un breve periodo de tiempo en el que todo lo aterido e inundado revive y se produce una explosión de belleza fascinante. Es el tiempo de las flores de todos los colores y olores, después llegará el tiempo de los cerezos cargados de fruta hasta doblar las ramas. Pero este periodo suele durar poco porque llega el Tito Lorenzo y "manda a parar".

En mi opinión, lo mejor: la gente y la comida.

Si tienes tendencia a la depresión este es el peor sitio para vivir. Bueno, quizás Lugo lo supere.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (13 Feb 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> men Granada estoy buscando casa yo. Es la polla. Por 300.000 te haces con unos pisos que flipas... por supuesto que no valen ni 150.000 y bajaran, pero lo pongo como comparativa. Nieve y pistas cojonudas en Sierra Nevada, el mar a 40 minutos, edificios preciosos, algo de cultura, tapeo, tranquilidad. Eso si un puto frío en invierno que te mueres. Y yonkis y moros que te dan el palo cuando vuelves pedo por el albayzin. Y gitanos makokis con bmws tuneados.



Añádele que Granada y su cinturón metropolitano se está moviendo mucho. A partir de 2 grados son perceptibles con nitidez. 
Lo peor de Granada es el tráfico, la contaminación y la cantidad de chonis de la misma ciudad o de pueblos cercanos que hacen vida en la capi. Por lo demás, se vive bien como Salamanca, Córdoba, etc. 
Si tuviera que elegir donde vivir, no lo tendría claro. Hay muchas ciudades y pueblos con encanto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2021)

De todas esas que mencionas, si no fuera porque el OP dijo que tenía que ser España, yo me iba sin dudar a Lisboa.

No sólo por el entorno tan bonito que tiene de playas y verde cerca, sino por un clima que no es ni galicia ni andalucía, sino algo intermedio: suave, lluvioso sin exageraciones con lo que la contaminación es baja y con una luz que sólo ves en Cádiz algo similar.
Yo he vivido allí y está muy bien, cuando llevas un tiempo mejora mucho la impresión inicial que te llevas. No me importaría volver permanentemente.
Lo mejor es que es una capital y eso le da un ambientillo abierto y cosmopolita y tiene muchos servicios, pero al no ser enorme (contando el cinturón será 2,5/2,7 mill) no se vuelve incómoda. La gente educada, sorprendentemente incluso la gente pobre. Ahora bien, necesitas el idioma y es un país parecido *pero* extranjero con todo lo que eso conlleva de reaprender cosas tanto cotidianas como de la cultura local.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Feb 2021)

Burgos
'La Vuelta de la Catedrales' partirá de la Seo de Burgos y acabará en la de Santiago - Fundación VIII Centenario de la Catedral


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (13 Feb 2021)

TapirMalayo dijo:


> que pasada lovecraftiano y todo lo lei agarrdo al teclado 10/10 lo leeria otra viez



Yo más bien diría que es "Bradburyano"... El autor entenderá.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Feb 2021)

Diciendo que Orense tiene buen clima...comparado con que. Si de las ciudades gallegas es la de peor clima con diferencia. En verano aquello es un infierno que llega a temperaturas Andaluzas juntandolo con la humedad de Galicia lo hacen un infierno. Y en invierno aquello es un tempano de hielo en el que no se pude salir a la calle. Por desgracia sufrí ese clima, y no se si decirte que es preferible el infierno Madrileño.


----------



## TapirMalayo (13 Feb 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Yo más bien diría que es "Bradburyano"... El autor entenderá.



crónicas sagrianas


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Feb 2021)

lo de no tener coche, Ave....pides mucho.

pudiendo elegir.... cualquier sitio entre Javea y Altea


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Cosmopaletismo de "mi ciudad es la mejor". Y yo también soy de CyL y he vivido en Valladolid, y me encanta CyL, y mis dos últimas novias eran vallisoletanas, pero no se me ocurriría recomendar ningún lugar de la meseta a alguien que está pidiendo un clima suave.
> 
> A ti no te parece frío porque lo has conocido toda tu vida, pero para el que viene de fuera es helador. No hace falta que hiele como tal, con 10 grados o 12 grados hace frío para el que viene dem sur, o ee Levante, o de otras zonas. Incluso Madrid en invierno me parece tropicalia en comparación con Valladolid.
> 
> ...



Es que clima suave solo hay en Canarias pero esa opción la descarta el op.

Yo no diría que el clima del sur o Levante es "suave", con 6 meses a 35-40 grados en el interior, o con 30 grados pero 80% de humedad si estas en la costa, ni tampoco llamaria suave al clima del norte, con 6 meses de invierno sin ver el sol y lloviendo todos los dias.

Yo he dicho que el clima de Valladolid es aceptable salvo por 2 o 3 meses de invierno y 2 o 3 semanas de mucho calor en verano.
No tenemos 6 meses infernales como casi toda España, bien sea porque parece mordor y no para de llover o porque no se puede salir a la calle hasta las 22 de la noche del calor que hace.

Al op le diría que si se puede permitir 6 meses en 2 sitios diferentes, le diría que en verano elija vivir 6 meses en Pontevedra y en invierno 6 meses en Málaga, pero se puede decir que apenas hay sitios en la península que no haga ni demasiado calor en verano ni demasiado frío en invierno y haga solillo de vez en cuando.

Yo creo que el clima de Valladolid es de los más equilibrados en ese sentido.

Y lo del campo grande lo dije porque tiene árboles más grandes que la mayoria de lo que llamamos bosques en España.
Bosques tienes en el municipio, en el pinar de antequera. Y en la ciudad parques con todo tipo de árboles, incluso almendros y pinos, además de la ribera.
Hay hasta secuoyas al lado del canal, y tienes el parque forestal de fuente del sol, que aunque son árboles pequeños, si se puede decir que sea un auténtico bosque.


----------



## Expat (13 Feb 2021)

Ya se que el forero no quiere zonas con idioma regional, pero que tal la provincia de Castellon para vivir? Me da curiosidad que hay gente que recomienda Alicante y otros Valencia, pero de Castellon no se dice nada. Es lo peor de la comunidad valenciana?


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Ya se que el forero no quiere zonas con idioma regional, pero que tal la provincia de Castellon para vivir? Me da curiosidad que hay gente que recomienda Alicante y otros Valencia, pero de Castellon no se dice nada. Es lo peor de la comunidad valenciana?



Ellos mismos dicen que son muy siesos.
Y son de allí...


----------



## ivanito (13 Feb 2021)

El clima de España es una puta mierda.
O te asfixias 6 meses en verano, o te congelas 6 meses en invierno, y en algunos sitios como Madrid las 2 cosas.
O te pasas 6 meses sin ver el sol y sin poder cerrar el paraguas.
Y Canarias está en África.


----------



## Sinjar (13 Feb 2021)

Granada.

Ciudad histórica, de las mas bonitas del país (para mi esta en el top 3), no es gigante, ni tampoco un teruel de la vida.

Buen clima templado, buenisima gastronomia, se tapea a un nivel similar a León, gracia andaluza pero no tan pastelosa como en Andalucia Oriental (malafollá manda), zona montañosa (Alta Andalucia), Sierra Nevada para esquiar y a 50 minutos tienes la costa tropical de Granada para darte un refresco con agua menos fría que en cantábrico y mas fresca que en el Levante. Pueblos y provincia muy bonitos en general, cerca de Málaga, Sevilla, Albacete, Murcia, etc. Calidad de agua del grifo brutal, ciudad universitaria llena de golfas, aeropuerto, AVE, Albaicín, Alhambra. 

El peor punto que tiene es que es a capital española de los perroflautas, pero con todo lo anterior, en los guarros ni te fijas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Granada.
> 
> Ciudad histórica, de las mas bonitas del país (para mi esta en el top 3), no es gigante, ni tampoco un teruel de la vida.
> 
> ...



Los granaínos son muy siesos.
No llegan al nivel de otros sitios pero bueno, que lo sepáis.
Por cierto... de buen clima un mojón.
Buen clima lo tendrán en Motril. En Graná en invierno te pelas -de hecho las casas están preparadas para el frio aun estando en gandalucía- y luego el verano es abrasador. Con la circunstancia de que, aunque sea el interior, por las noches no refresca.


----------



## f700b (13 Feb 2021)

Albacete, lo Único que falla es el clima , pero tampoco es tan malo.


----------



## sivigliano (13 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Costa del Sol sin dudarlo. El interior de Andalucía o Sanlúcar de Barrameda también son buenos sitios para vivir. En Andalucía al igual que en Madrid se respeta mucho a la gente de fuera.


----------



## Turilly (13 Feb 2021)

Bue


f700b dijo:


> Albacete, lo Único que falla es el clima , pero tampoco es tan malo.



Buena gente. Y bien comunicado por tren, q parece ser importante para el OP


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Feb 2021)

SIEN dijo:


> Alicante es el sitio. Por mucho que intenten catatetizar, todavía quedan muchos españoles de bien. Y si la pasta no es problema, allí hay un King`s College, así que atpc la lengua de los catetos.



este hombre sabe


----------



## sivigliano (13 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Granada, Córdoba y Sevilla tienes el problema del calor.
> Hace mucho calor y el verano dura cuatro meses.
> No es una anécdota, es como para planteárselo. No es el calor húmedo de la costa, pero, por mucho aire acondicionado que haya en todas partes, acaba con cualquiera.
> En invierno hace frío, aunque dure mes y medio.
> ...



El calor es fuerte de día pero las olas de calor de 45 a la sombra hace ya bastantes años que no tenemos. Es más este verano pasado desde el 10 de agosto hemos dormido con la ventana cerrada porque las mínimas en Sevilla estaban en torno a los 20 grados. Y días de 40 habremos tenido 4 ó 5. Muchos días de 35/37 grados que para los auctóctonos es un verano suave. Llevamos varios veranos así. El invierno son dos meses escasos, diciembre y enero y de febrero a junio es primavera, no como en Castilla que incluso en abril hace frío de cojones.


----------



## La Republica NO existe (13 Feb 2021)

Vecino del marqués de galapagar

vigilancia pública que actúa como la privada, asegurando que no te ocupan la vivienda

por la tarde puedes cuidar los churumbeles de los marqueses pero ten cuidado con tu mujer y e marqués....


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> El clima de España es una puta mierda.
> O te asfixias 6 meses en verano, o te congelas 6 meses en invierno, y en algunos sitios como Madrid las 2 cosas.
> O te pasas 6 meses sin ver el sol y sin poder cerrar el paraguas.
> Y Canarias está en África.



menudo pedazo de subnormal

respecto al caloret son 2 meses contaos, si no tienes AC siempre puedes comer pollas para refrigerar tu culo de tanta embestida


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Ya se que el forero no quiere zonas con idioma regional, pero que tal la provincia de Castellon para vivir? Me da curiosidad que hay gente que recomienda Alicante y otros Valencia, pero de Castellon no se dice nada. Es lo peor de la comunidad valenciana?



Es la más despoblada por mucho, no he estado más que de paso, ciudades pequeñas e interiores, en la costra ciudades-pueblo tb pequeños no superan los 30k.

Puede ser una tapada sin duda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Excepto por el clima Huesca es tu ciudad, tiene AVE, fibra, hospital, Zaragoza a 30 minutos, mar a 2 horas, Madrid a 4, nieve cerca, algo de moreria pero mucho guardia civil, militar y funcionario, colegios bastante buenos para el tamaño de la población.



clima? es bastante bueno, invierno algo de frío, tampoco demasiado.

Pirineos a una horita.

Para mí el fallo es su lejanía al mar, 2 horas autopista, y encima pa ver catalufos de mierda.


ivanito dijo:


> Es que clima suave solo hay en Canarias pero esa opción la descarta el op.
> 
> Yo no diría que el clima del sur o Levante es "suave", con 6 meses a 35-40 grados en el interior, o con 30 grados pero 80% de humedad si estas en la costa, ni tampoco llamaria suave al clima del norte, con 6 meses de invierno sin ver el sol y lloviendo todos los dias.
> 
> ...



6 meses a 40 grados estarás tu mesetario come pollas jajajaj, y la clave del levante es la costa payaso, donde está el 90% de la población, ovejazo

y otros 6 papando frio, y niebla asquerosa

en la puta tierra de nada esta fachadolid, menuda escoria de sitio, confirmado por gente que ha vivido allí

de hecho tiene peor clima que huesca, que tiene el atractivo del pirineo al lado, y el mar tb más cerca, lo único que tiene fachadolid más cerca es mandril pa ir a comer pollas a la sagra


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Cierto.
> La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
> Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
> Tiene el peor clima posible.
> ...



joder he dado con el subnormal del hilo sin duda

En OUrense hace un frío del copón, y el verano tb es tórrido con sus 40 graditos, tb niebla de mierda por el río, el clima es incluso peor que tu fachadolid, aunque está bastante mejor situada, con el mar a una hora.

Mierdoño, como te mola el interior anodino paco de mierda, hijo de puta jajajaj


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Barcelona me parecio una mierda, menudo puto calor de mierda, te duchas y estas ya sudando. El mediterraneo es inaguantable en verano, un puto infierno que ni los que estan allí soportan.
> 
> Madrid es una puta mierda 3 meses de infierno y el resto del año pasando frío siberiano.
> 
> ...



una maravilla el norte, no pasas calor no, solo te mojas +150 días al año y ves el sol +100 días menos

una maravilla para subnormales, o gordos, que sudan nada más pasar de 21 grados


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2021)

Y a La Sagra? Un forero tuvo un rollo con una gitana allí, pero recomiendo no pisarlo.


----------



## t_chip (13 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Gracias le echo un ojO.



Limpiate la boca tras cagar opiniones, la tienes manchada de mierda.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (13 Feb 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> Iba a decirte Asturias...pero mejor no, que se llena de gañanes...y ya hay bastantes. Además, no hay AVE...hay BVA (baja Velocidad Asturiana). Mejor vete al sur y toca allí los cojones, que me da que tú no eres de gastar dinero...



Otro cagón subnormal orgulloso de aquello en lo que tiene ningún mérito 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## su IGWT (13 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Lo habia pensao, pero no esstoy sseguro del clima ni de la comida, hay AVE? hablan catalan?
> 
> mmmh creo que no, pero gracias por responder



Ave no, catalan si es el oficial pero coexiste con castellano y frances, todo el mundo habla los 3 asi q por eso no tendras problema


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Cierto.
> La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
> Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
> Tiene el peor clima posible.
> ...



Como bien dices no has estado y por eso tienes esa idea tan negativa, te animo a que visites Granada bien tanto la capital como la capital y entenderás que estás equivocado, ni de coña Granada tiene el peor clima posible, hay abundante sol y eso en invierno es una pasada, gitanos y moros pues si hay pero no es que sea lo que mas abunde, yo no he estado en Ourense ni Logroño pero sinceramente dudo que tengan mejor clima que Granada ni sean mejores ciudades para vivir, objetivamente te lo digo, en base a datos y estadísticas. Lo malo que tiene Granada con respecto al norte es que hay menos oportunidades laborales en general, pero aparte de eso es una de las mejores ciudades para vivir.


----------



## Hulagu (13 Feb 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Otro cagón subnormal orgulloso de aquello en lo que tiene ningún mérito
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



estooo.....hummm....espera...que estoy pensando.....
Luego te contesto, que estoy espeso.
Ya te digo que va a haber ostias...eso de mano.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2021)

Onvre, tanto como perfecto...

La cosa va por barrios y pedanías. No sé en Cartagena, pero en algunas pedanias de Murcia capital no les entiendo ni yo, que soy de aquí. También es cierto que en las ciudades el acento se suaviza y no es tanto como lo pintan en los mass-mierda, que siempre hacen por fomentar el estereotipo.

Para el Op. La verdad es que das pocas pistas de lo que quieres. En Murcia y alrededores tendrás un clima cojonudo gran parte del año, pero si el calor te agobia, pues lo puedes pasar bastante mal en verano, porque es un calor húmedo difícilmente soportable si no tienes Aire acondicionado. De Junio a Septiembre lo puedes pasar mal. El resto del año un clima excelente con inviernos casi siempre suaves y algunos años inexistentes, -23ºC ha hecho hoy- y no es raro tener sol y buen tiempo un 1 de Enero.

Eligiendo buen barrio o buena zona, se vive muy tranquilo. Solo hay que conocer los ghetos etnianos de toda la vida, y las zonas recientemente multiculturalizadas o en proceso de multiculturización.

El AVE lo tendremos en 2-3 años. 




ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Te equivocas en el sur de murcia hablamos perfecto castellano
> 
> No ves al murciano encabronado? vive a 10 km de mi casa


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2021)

Yo, lo que no entiendo es porque tanta gente habla de lo que no conoce ni ha visitado. Leen algo en algun massmierda y ya se lanzan a pontificar como ejpertoh. 110% hispanistaní.



ivanito dijo:


> Cierto.
> La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
> Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
> Tiene el peor clima posible.
> ...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2021)

Yo sin haber estado, te diría que descartes Huelva, es un secarral con el mayor índice de cáncer de España, el aire que allí se respira es vapor venenoso.

La población de Huelva respira un aire que "sobrepasa" los límites de contaminación - HuelvaHoy.com


----------



## jm666 (14 Feb 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Onvre, tanto como perfecto...
> 
> La cosa va por barrios y pedanías. No sé en Cartagena, pero en algunas pedanias de Murcia capital no les entiendo ni yo que soy de aquí. También es cierto que en las ciudades el acento se suaviza y no es tanto como lo pintan en los mass-mierda, que siempre hacen por fomentar el estereotipo.
> 
> ...



Si, a ver, la idea es que los foreros me dieran algunas ideas, Murcia es una las primrass opcions que barajamos, hay sitios muy baratos, chalet 4hab < 100k como Torrepacheco y otras cercanas, pero ultimamente hubo muchas inundaciones con la Dana, otras como El Palmar, creo que era, pero ultimamente delicuencia y okupacion a saco, tambien Cartagena , casi perfecta , cultura antigua, universidades , etc pero casi sin parques ni arboles.

Mi mayor problema son mis hijos, quiero, como cualquier otro padre, que tengan una buena educacion y que puean realizar un minimo de actividades, a ser posible en un barrio mejor que el me crie yo y sin verse envueltos en mierdas nacionalistas que busquen votos para el futuro. El transporte es importante porque no me gustaria tener coche, so el tren es imprescindible, pero para 4 veces al anio que lo voy a usar tampoco tiene que estar a la puerta, podemos pedir taxi cuando sea necesario y listo.

Lo que hago es buscar los precios de las viviendas, si hay alguno interesante me fijo la localizacion, transporte e institutos/colegios , si esta OK me meto en wikipedia para leer historia y buscar mas info, tambien para saber quien gobierna, si es por ejemplo Poremos , pues le apunto un negativo, porque algo raro tiene que pasar. Luego busco estadisticas ,criminalidad y noticias. Me paso con una en Puertollano que estaba muy bien, pero luego me entere que REpsol tenia una fabrica cerca y era la ciuda con mas contaminacion ESpania y que ademas les habia explotao un deposito el anio pasao.

_*Asi que voy lento, poco a poco, lo que mas me interesa los foreros que m digan localidades que me puedan servir, si me posteas "Murcia" puees no me vale es muy grande, pero San Javier, por ejemplo.*_


Lo que voy a hacer es una tabla con todos los parametros y darle alguna puntuacion a cada uno, algo asi como esto:

*localidad/zona, precio m2, colegios/instis/Unis, tren/transporte, historia/arquitectura, parques/jardines/bosques, tasa delincuencia, inmersion linguistica, clima/temperaturas/lluvia, partido gobierna y otros(desastres climatologicos/contaminacion/etc)*

y asignarles un puntaje a cada uno de ellos y asi podremos ver, o hacernos una idea de cual es el mejor sitio para vivir como referencia para otros que a lo mejor esten buscando o tengan curiosidad, la verdad no me esperaba tantos post y quizas es un tema interesante para alguien mas.
(he aniadido, inmersion linguistica, porque, no es mi caso, pero habra gente que no le importe o incluso lo prefiera y asi abarca todo el pais).

Gracias a toddos por postear y cualquier comentario/sugerencia seera bienvenida.


pd: pt tclao ingles m falla mas q scopta feria so siento la ortografia.


----------



## reniris (14 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Cierto.
> La verdad, yo no entiendo por qué tanta gente nombra Granada.
> Llena de gitanos y moros, fria en invierno y calurosa en verano.
> Tiene el peor clima posible.
> ...



Vaya tonterías por desconocimiento que se lanzan en este foro.

Orense es un autentico horno la mayor parte del verano,con máximas que tratan de tu a tu a Sevilla o Cordoba.

*Por qué Ourense ha llegado a tener las máximas temperaturas de Europa en ciertas épocas del año*

Por qué Ourense ha llegado a tener las máximas temperaturas de Europa en ciertas épocas del año

*La provincia ya roza el verano y marca la máxima de España 

La provincia ya roza el verano y marca la máxima de España

*


----------



## reniris (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Si, a ver, la idea es que los foreros me dieran algunas ideas, Murcia es una las primrass opcions que barajamos, hay sitios muy baratos, chalet 4hab < 100k como Torrepacheco y otras cercanas, pero ultimamente hubo muchas inundaciones con la Dana, otras como El Palmar, creo que era, pero ultimamente delicuencia y okupacion a saco, tambien Cartagena , casi perfecta , cultura antigua, universidades , etc pero casi sin parques ni arboles.
> 
> Mi mayor problema son mis hijos, quiero, como cualquier otro padre, que tengan una buena educacion y que puean realizar un minimo de actividades, a ser posible en un barrio mejor que el me crie yo y sin verse envueltos en mierdas nacionalistas que busquen votos para el futuro. El transporte es importante porque no me gustaria tener coche, so el tren es imprescindible, pero para 4 veces al anio que lo voy a usar tampoco tiene que estar a la puerta, podemos pedir taxi cuando sea necesario y listo.
> 
> ...




Yo pillaría un mapa e íria tachando lugares.

De la comunidad de Murcia, *Cartagena* es para mi el mejor sitio que conozco. En cuanto a precios de la vivienda es asequible relativamente para su tamaño,tienes todos los servicios a mano,y un clima bastante menos extremo que en Murcia capital o Lorca por ejemplo.

En cuanto a Andalucía hay muchos sitios interesantes,pero creo sin duda que lo mejor es la zona de Malaga.

Después una vez te centraras en algún lugar yo te recomendaría visitarlo 1 día por lo menos,porque de mirar en Google Maps a la realidad las cosas cambian. 

De Castilla-La Mancha por ejemplo me gustan Ciudad Real y Talavera, Albacete en el caso de que quieras estar en un sitio más grande y con más movimiento.

No se yo por suerte o por desgracia he estado por toda España y conozco practicamente todas las ciudades de mas de 25000 habitantes. Si me precisas algo más lo que buscas o me preguntas por algún sitio en concreto te puedo orientar mas.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo flipo aqui la gente recomendando por clima a Valladolid, Burgos o Huesca. O es que estan fumados o es que estan fumanos. Si el clima allí es una puta mierda mas que nada porque en invierno te congelas y es que te congelas. Yo de la costa Gallega de toda la vida la primera vez que se me helo el parabrisas tras haber llovido, no lo había visto en la vida, fue en Valladolid eso no ocurre ni en los peores pueblos de Galicia de la costa y te dirian de todo el interior salvo los pegados a Leon.
> 
> Valladolid temperatura media en enero 8/0
> En Verano 30° / 14°
> ...




Lo de la gente en España y los climas es para hacerselo mirar.
Para empezar un invierno siempre va a ser frio y un verano caluroso.
La cosa es que haya un cierto equilibrio de humedad, viento y no temperaturas extremas
Para un europeo no griego o siciliano un clima que vas a tener a lo sumo unos dias de 5 grados, POR LA NOCHE, sin humedad ni viento es UN LUJO.
Luego tienes otoños/primaveras suaves y con lluvias moderadas. Veranos suaves.

Eso es un buen clima.

Si quieres una eterna primavera-veranito tardio pues te tienes que ir a vivir a Canarias, no hay otra.


----------



## reniris (14 Feb 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Lo flipo aqui la gente recomendando por clima a Valladolid, Burgos o Huesca. O es que estan fumados o es que estan fumanos. Si el clima allí es una puta mierda mas que nada porque en invierno te congelas y es que te congelas. Yo de la costa Gallega de toda la vida la primera vez que se me helo el parabrisas tras haber llovido, no lo había visto en la vida, fue en Valladolid eso no ocurre ni en los peores pueblos de Galicia de la costa y te dirian de todo el interior salvo los pegados a Leon.
> 
> Valladolid temperatura media en enero 8/0
> En Verano 30° / 14°
> ...



Hombre lo de la costa Gallega,si quieres disfrutar de las lluvías y el viento es tu lugar sin duda. No hace ningún frio,de hecho yo en medía vivienda en Coruña nunca lo tuve desde luego. 

Cada uno busca un clima determinado claro esta.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> joder he dado con el subnormal del hilo sin duda
> 
> En OUrense hace un frío del copón, y el verano tb es tórrido con sus 40 graditos, tb niebla de mierda por el río, el clima es incluso peor que tu fachadolid, aunque está bastante mejor situada, con el mar a una hora.
> 
> Mierdoño, como te mola el interior anodino paco de mierda, hijo de puta jajajaj



Los 40 grados de Ourense son una leyenda urbana.
Si te pones así, Valladolid y zamora o Bilbao también les pilla todos los veranos, pero no es lo habitual.

Y yo no he dicho que Huesca tenga peor clima que Valladolid, de hecho dije lo contrario.

Lo que no puedo tragar es que tener 3 meses a 40 grados día si y día también, pueda considerarse buen clima. Y tener 4 meses a 30 grados y 80%de humedad lo mismo. Eso descarta media península.
Y tener 8 meses sin ver el sol lo mismo, por muy suaves que sean las temperaturas.

Ya si quieres opinamos que ciudades del interior norte son mejores, pero no quiero la mitad sur y este y el cantabrico ni en pintura.
Yo también me quedaría con Huesca por clima, pero es un poco pequeño.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo de la gente en España y los climas es para hacerselo mirar.
> Para empezar un invierno siempre va a ser frio y un verano caluroso.
> La cosa es que haya un cierto equilibrio de humedad, viento y no temperaturas extremas
> Para un europeo no griego o siciliano un clima que vas a tener a lo sumo unos dias de 5 grados, POR LA NOCHE, sin humedad ni viento es UN LUJO.
> ...



Así es.
Toda la costa de portugal tiene buen clima. Se da el equilibrio perfecto de poco calor en verano, poco frío en invierno y muchos días de sol.
En España lo único suave de verdad, lo que más se asemeja, es el clima de Pontevedra. Pero nuestro op no quiere dialectos.

Lo que me parece de risa es decir que un clima suave es tener 40 grados a la sombra 3 meses al año, solo porque no les gusta pasar un poco de frío en invierno.


----------



## adal86 (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Vente pa Canarias. Para alguien que no dependa de trabajo autóctono esto es el paraíso.


----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Vente pa Canarias. Para alguien que no dependa de trabajo autóctono esto es el paraíso.



Tú por aqui... sácate la licencia y vete a cazar muflones al teide antes de que extingan las plantas autóctonas, pero no vayas a ir corriendo con el dedo en el guardamonte no vaya a ser que te cargues a alguien, follamaderos.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Feb 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> Hombre, si de Salida descartas Catalunya, Valencia y Euskadi, las tres zonas TOP con playa de España, es evidente que solo te queda irte al Sur, y lo mejor del Sur sin duda es Cadiz, con diferencia.



Cadiz es lumpen


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Vaya tonterías por desconocimiento que se lanzan en este foro.
> 
> Orense es un autentico horno la mayor parte del verano,con máximas que tratan de tu a tu a Sevilla o Cordoba.
> 
> ...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo.
Mira las temperaturas medias de Orense en verano y compararlas con la de Madrid por poner un ejemplo.
Ya no digo Sevilla, pongo madrid.

Ahora resulta que es lo mismo tener 3 días al año de 40 grados que tener 3 meses como Sevilla y Córdoba, o mes y medio como Madrid.

En fin, quien no es subnormal en esta vida es porque no quiere.

Orense media de julio 30° / 15°
Media de agosto 30°/14°

Madrid media de julio 32°/ 19°
Media de agosto 31°/ 19°


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Vente pa Canarias. Para alguien que no dependa de trabajo autóctono esto es el paraíso.



Yo la verdad, si el op solo va a viajar 3 o 4 veces al año y puede teletrabajar y el dinero no es problema, le diría que también tire para Canarias.
No pasará ni frío ni calor ni un día al año y naturaleza y parques nacionales les tienes en todas las provincias occidentales.
Eso si,, con la hambruna que se viene y los inmis igual no es tan buena idea.


----------



## reniris (14 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> Mira las temperaturas medias de Orense en verano y compararlas con la de Madrid por poner un ejemplo.
> Ya no digo Sevilla, pongo madrid.
> 
> ...



Ojo yo no he dicho que Ourense tenga el mismo clima que Sevilla o Cordoba,hable de las máximas y de que en Verano es un horno.

A pesar de estar en el norte tiene varios días en Verano de máximas superiores a 40º grados, y si te fijas en el clima que hubo por ejemplo en el Verano de 2020 tiene practicamente los mismos días de más de 30 grados o más de 35 grados que Madrid,es casi calcado a Madrid con la única diferencia de que por la noche en Ourense si que refresca más. Igual que si estas en Las Rozas refresca más que en Madrid también.

Antes en Galicia el clima en Verano si que no era tan extremo,de donde yo soy en los años 80 a lo sumo podíamos tener 2 o 3 días de calor en Verano. Ahora puedes tener medio Verano de calor,y desde hace años la gente pone aire acondicionado cuando eso aquí era impensable en el año 1995 por ejemplo.

Cada uno tiene que valorar lo que quiere claro esta.


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Ojo yo no he dicho que Ourense tenga el mismo clima que Sevilla o Cordoba,hable de las máximas y de que en Verano es un horno.
> 
> A pesar de estar en el norte tiene varios días en Verano de máximas superiores a 40º grados, y si te fijas en el clima que hubo por ejemplo en el Verano de 2020 tiene practicamente los mismos días de más de 30 grados o más de 35 grados que Madrid,es casi calcado a Madrid con la única diferencia de que por la noche en Ourense si que refresca más. Igual que si estas en Las Rozas refresca más que en Madrid también.
> 
> ...



Es que los datos del observatorio tampoco hacen honor a la verdad. Madrid en el casco urbano tiene 2 grados más que la temperatura del observatorio, y de noche puede que sean 3 o 4 más. Es lo que se llama isla de calor.

Y si solo consideras la temperatura oficual, las diferencias de día no serán tan grandes, quizá de 2 grados pero por la noche son 5 o 6 grados, eso marca la diferencia, porque para dormir bien en verano es más importante que refresque de noche a que no haga calor de día.

En la costa levantina no se suele pasar de 29 o 30 grados, pero es que gran parte de la noche estas a mas de 25, y eso unido a la humedad hacen imposible conciliar el sueño.

Lo bueno de orense o Valladolid es que aunque de día tengas 35, tienes la casi seguridad de que no vas a tener una noche tropical, lo cual no sucede en la mitad sur y este de la piel de toro, donde medio verano se tira sin bajar de los 22-23 grados en todo el día.


----------



## megamax (14 Feb 2021)

supercuernos dijo:


> NIEVE y PLAYA CERCA, AVE, BUENA COMIDA, UNIVERSITARIAS SALIDAS, CIUDAD PEQUEÑA, BUENOS PRECIOS, MERCADONAS, HABLAN ALGO PARECIDO AL CASTELLANO. PERFECTO
> 
> GRANADA



Pros: No es cara, playa cerca y sierra nevada al lado
Cons: no hay Aeropuerto cerca


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo sin haber estado, te diría que descartes Huelva, es un secarral con el mayor índice de cáncer de España, el aire que allí se respira es vapor venenoso.
> 
> La población de Huelva respira un aire que "sobrepasa" los límites de contaminación - HuelvaHoy.com



Pues se ve que no tienes ni idea, porque Huelva es poco poblada y muy forestal, tanto en la franja costera como en la sierra interior. Lo que es más agrícola que forestal es sólo la zona intermedia entre ambas.


----------



## megamax (14 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues se ve que no tienes ni idea, porque Huelva es poco poblada y muy forestal, tanto en la franja costera como en la sierra interior. Lo que es más agrícola que forestal es sólo la zona intermedia entre ambas.



Supongo que lo que no hay que hacer es vivir al lado de la industria química...


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

megamax dijo:


> Pros: No es cara, playa cerca y sierra nevada al lado
> Cons: no hay Aeropuerto cerca



Si que hay, está a 12 km pero eso no es lejos.
Es un aeropuerto mediano, ni de los gordos pero tampoco de los demigrantes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

megamax dijo:


> Supongo que lo que no hay que hacer es vivir al lado de la industria química...



Allí hay un polígono industrial bestiajo, pero como en Tarragona o en Algeciras o algún enclave del norte, pero está pegado a la capital.
También hay bastante actividad minera... son los factores que hacen de Huelva un puerto importante -de mercancías- aunque no sea muy conocido por los profanos.

Pero no hace falta hacerse el chalet a 200m de la petroquímica.
Te alejas de esos enclaves que tienes territorio para dar y elegir. 
Sin mencionar otros, la misma sierra de Huelva es un jardín.


----------



## OBDC (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Alcossebre.
Refugio de abuelos belgas, estos si saben.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Vayavaya (14 Feb 2021)

Este país sin bares es como el foro de burbuja sin Ayn Randiano2. Un lugar triste y desolado.


----------



## rejon. (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ya mire, pero los precios estan carisimos todo alrededor de Madrid.



eso es absolutamente falso, pero hablamos de la Sierra no de Las Rozas


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Los 40 grados de Ourense son una leyenda urbana.
> Si te pones así, Valladolid y zamora o Bilbao también les pilla todos los veranos, pero no es lo habitual.
> 
> Y yo no he dicho que Huesca tenga peor clima que Valladolid, de hecho dije lo contrario.
> ...





ivanito dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> Mira las temperaturas medias de Orense en verano y compararlas con la de Madrid por poner un ejemplo.
> Ya no digo Sevilla, pongo madrid.
> 
> ...



joder con el downie, mandril su máxima de la historia son 40º PELAOS en agosto, 

Ourense: 


40.945.645.241.2

de junio a septiembre

y no, en costa sur este no hay 4 meses de caloret, salvo que seas un puto FANEGAS de 120 kg que suda a partir de 22 grados, hay 2 meses como mucho, y existe algo llamado A/C así como en tus ciudades de mierda frías tienes que poner calefacción a tope 4 meses 

A ti te va la meseta de mierda con sus 40 en verano y 0 en invierno, una maravilla. Prueba a mirar pa Cuenca.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Feb 2021)

Pero está llena de gandaluces , levante tiene el handicap del valenciano paleto para el que tenga crios.

Pero sí, si hay que quitar de la ecuación el vlc que lo están metiendo a tope como los catalufos hace 20 años, Málaga es la segunda mejor opción (y eso que no la he pisado), de hecho yo mismo lo barajé en su día.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues se ve que no tienes ni idea, porque Huelva es poco poblada y muy forestal, tanto en la franja costera como en la sierra interior. Lo que es más agrícola que forestal es sólo la zona intermedia entre ambas.



Bueno, vale, mea culpa por no dar un paseo virtual con Google Earth... Pero lo de la contaminación es muy cierto.


----------



## jorobachov (14 Feb 2021)

Si no quieres moronegrada , tienes que huir del clima templado.


----------



## Kluster (14 Feb 2021)

Protos dijo:


>



Pocerogrado the place to be.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno, vale, mea culpa por no dar un paseo virtual con Google Earth... Pero lo de la contaminación es muy cierto.



Pois.
Sobre todo en la capi.

En la sierra es todo muy sano, forestal y todo eso.
Casas con chimenea, perros que duermen la siesta en mitad de la calle sin apenas ser molestados por un coche ocasional.
Sitio ideal para quedarse preñada.
Tal vez Aracena sea lo único más grandecito -y son apenas 8.000h, tampoco es Brooklyn - y que es el centro de servicios de todo aquello. 
Tal vez demasiado rural para el que sea de ciudad, pero es rural de verdad, no un calco lleno de urbanitas en medio del campo.


----------



## jm666 (14 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pois.
> Sobre todo en la capi.
> 
> En la sierra es todo muy sano, forestal y todo eso.
> ...



Precioso, me encanta que haya un Museo del Jamon, pero el tren queda batante lejos


----------



## SPQR (14 Feb 2021)

El Palmar te lo desaconsejo profundamente; está en un proceso de ghetificación acelerado, con aumento de la inseguridad tremendo, aparte de que hay industrias contaminantes cerca.

Torre Pacheco -aka Torre Marruecos- también te lo desaconsejo. El chalet que habrás visto estará en las urbanizaciones tipo resort que surgieron como setas en los años de burbuja, pero aparte de ser caras en cuanto a gastos comunes, dependes del coche al 100%. El centro del pueblo va camino de parecerse a Marrakech en poco tiempo.

Lo de no querer coche te limita bastante. En ese caso, yo me iría al centro de una ciudad, o como mucho una zona cercana donde puedas usar la bici. Entonces básicamente elegiría Murcia o Cartagena. El resto son pueblos mas o menos grandes, donde te puedes aburrir bastante.

Un muy buen instituto lo tienes en Murcia capital, el Alfonso X el sabio. Creo que es uno de los 4 mas antiguos de España y tiene una oferta de bachillerato internacional. Es publico, pero debe de haber tortas para entrar e imagino que tienes que vivir en la calle de al lado para conseguir los puntos necesarios.

Además de Murcia, Alicante capital también es bastante recomendable -he vivido años allí, lo conozco-, pero desgraciadamente los nacionalistas catalanes ya han metido allí la zarpa y la inmersión linguistica va a todo trapo en una ciudad donde practicamente nunca escuché hablar valensiá. Lo mismo todos los pueblos de la costa de Alicante por la zona del Montgó y tal. Aunque sean turísticos, están muy bien.



jm666 dijo:


> Si, a ver, la idea es que los foreros me dieran algunas ideas, Murcia es una las primrass opcions que barajamos, hay sitios muy baratos, chalet 4hab < 100k como Torrepacheco y otras cercanas, pero ultimamente hubo muchas inundaciones con la Dana, otras como El Palmar, creo que era, pero ultimamente delicuencia y okupacion a saco, tambien Cartagena , casi perfecta , cultura antigua, universidades , etc pero casi sin parques ni arboles.
> 
> Mi mayor problema son mis hijos, quiero, como cualquier otro padre, que tengan una buena educacion y que puean realizar un minimo de actividades, a ser posible en un barrio mejor que el me crie yo y sin verse envueltos en mierdas nacionalistas que busquen votos para el futuro. El transporte es importante porque no me gustaria tener coche, so el tren es imprescindible, pero para 4 veces al anio que lo voy a usar tampoco tiene que estar a la puerta, podemos pedir taxi cuando sea necesario y listo.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorobachov (14 Feb 2021)

Yo te aconsejo Torrejón el Rubio.


----------



## jm666 (14 Feb 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Yo te aconsejo Torrejón el Rubio.



uff, no hay institutos , ni colegios ni tren, 616 habitantes?, no puedo hacrle esto a mis hijos


----------



## jorobachov (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> uff, no hay institutos , ni colegios ni tren, 616 habitantes?, no puedo hacrle esto a mis hijos



Pues te doy otra opción. Almuñécar


----------



## jm666 (14 Feb 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Pues te doy otra opción. Almuñécar



No hay tren y muy caro,.


----------



## jorobachov (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No hay tren y muy caro,.



Tren... Vale , pues te aconsejo Mazarrón


----------



## jm666 (14 Feb 2021)

jorobachov dijo:


> Tren... Vale , pues te aconsejo Mazarrón



Si tamnbein me lo recomenaron pero no tiene tren tampoco, conoces Lorca?


----------



## jorobachov (14 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Si tamnbein me lo recomenaron pero no tiene tren tampoco, conoces Lorca?



Si , conozco nueva Marrakech , digo Lorca


----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> joder con el downie, mandril su máxima de la historia son 40º PELAOS en agosto,
> 
> Ourense:
> 
> ...



Y la máxima de Bilbao también son 43 y no por eso en Bilbao hace más calor que en Madrid.
El que no se subnormal en esta vida es porque no quiere.
Con la calefacción puesta a 20 graditos , la mayor parte del tiempo está apagado el radiador.
Ahora, si eres de esos frioleros que la ponen a 25, pues a gastar.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (14 Feb 2021)

Si descartas Cataluña, Pais Vasco y Valencia para mí tienes 2 buenas alternativas: Cantabria o Andalucía. En Andalucía Málaga es muy buena opción, Granada no le va muy lejos, Jaen y Córdoba estarían demasiado en el interior y Huelva/Cádiz mucho aire pero si no te disgusta, adelante.

Manda fotos de tu paraiso


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Si descartas Cataluña, Pais Vasco y Valencia para mí tienes 2 buenas alternativas: Cantabria o Andalucía. En Andalucía Málaga es muy buena opción, Granada no le va muy lejos, Jaen y Córdoba estarían demasiado en el interior y Huelva/Cádiz mucho aire pero si no te disgusta, adelante.
> 
> Manda fotos de tu paraiso



En Andalucía, dado que viene con el empleo puesto, y dado que las comunicaciones son un factor crítico para el OP, el sitio más completo en todo y con más servicios es Sevilla, pero tiene el gran-gran defecto del clima. Otros sitios igual se le quedan pequeños antes.

De Cádiz, si tener buen tren es importante, lo mejor sea Jerez que es una ciudad relativamente grande, una relación calidad-precio en la vivienda mucho mejor que otras ciudades comparables y con zonas bastante nuevas y residenciales, estando a 11 kilómetros de la costa, y con diversas autovías también.
No tiene el calor de Sevilla, aunque es cierto que tampoco los 24º en agosto que puedes tener un día de poniente en la costa.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (14 Feb 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Andalucía, dado que viene con el empleo puesto, y dado que las comunicaciones son un factor crítico para el OP, el sitio más completo en todo y con más servicios es Sevilla, pero tiene el gran-gran defecto del clima. Otros sitios igual se le quedan pequeños antes.
> 
> De Cádiz, si tener buen tren es importante, lo mejor sea Jerez que es una ciudad relativamente grande, una relación calidad-precio en la vivienda mucho mejor que otras ciudades comparables y con zonas bastante nuevas y residenciales, estando a 11 kilómetros de la costa, y con diversas autovías también.
> No tiene el calor de Sevilla, aunque es cierto que tampoco los 24º en agosto que puedes tener un día de poniente en la costa.



Mira, no recordaba Jerez- Buen sitio para hacer el nido, quizá el calor del verano sea más acusado que en la costa de Málaga pero se vive bien.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2021)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Mira, no recordaba Jerez- Buen sitio para hacer el nido, quizá el calor del verano sea más acusado que en la costa de Málaga pero se vive bien.



En Jerez lo que pasa es que en verano por las noches refresca bastante, cosa que en muchos sitios no pasa.
Evidentemente hace más frio en invierno -a veces hiela- y más calor que en Cádiz-city, pero para que en Jerez haga un calor horrendo tipo Sevilla/Córdoba/Mérida tiene que estar en toda la provincia un levante desatado, con lo cual se está mal en todas partes.

Tiene buenas comunicaciones por tren, aeropuerto y por autopista -ya gratis- a 40min. de Sevilla.
También tiene buenos colegios y buenas instalaciones deportivas y la vivienda incluso lo que es un nivel bueno o semibueno tiene unos precios normales: incluso si es nueva, menos de la mitad de Cádiz, que es una isla. Con la ventaja de que la gente cani está en sus barrios, no sale apenas de ellos ni se mezcla con el resto.

Unos conocidos míos se fueron allí a vivir y encantados, tienen una casa preciosa, etc.... ahora bien: es una ciudad de provincias sin paliativos, para lo bueno, y para lo malo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Feb 2021)

ivanito dijo:


> Y la máxima de Bilbao también son 43 y no por eso en Bilbao hace más calor que en Madrid.
> El que no se subnormal en esta vida es porque no quiere.
> Con la calefacción puesta a 20 graditos , la mayor parte del tiempo está apagado el radiador.
> Ahora, si eres de esos frioleros que la ponen a 25, pues a gastar.



vamos que eres un fanegas y comes pollas en la meseta


----------



## hartman (14 Feb 2021)

torrox.


----------



## Skylar (15 Feb 2021)

Sale mucho Andalucía: Granada, Málaga, Sevilla, también se ha nombrado Antequera. Falta otra otra ciudad que las une: Córdoba (más cerca de Madrid). En coche a hora y media de Málaga.

Su situación estratégica la hizo capital de la Bética y del Al-Andalus. De este nudo de comunicaciones aún queda algo: Córdoba será la sede de la base logística militar del Ejército de Tierra

La ciudad está encajada entre el Guadalquivir y las faldas de Sierra Morena.







Literalmente: hay calles que terminan y empieza el bosque de encinas, alcornoques, etc. Ahí tienes ejemplos de los chalets que buscas, cuanto más arriba más caro, cuanto más pegados al río y hacía el oeste más baratos. Para vivir según lo que pides tiene toda la zona oeste o poniente, por donde se expande la ciudad.

Google Maps

Sitio ideal para amantes del senderismo, ciclismo de montaña, pesca, caza. Hay varios parques naturales.

En esta zona límite entre campiña y monte hicieron los moros sus famosos palacios como Medina Azahara.

Una zona intermedia cerca del ave, con mercadona y jardines:

Google Maps

Bloque de los 90, del boom y los que hacen ahora nuevos, igual que cualquier otro barrio de ciudad andaluza por ejemplo Sevilla Este. Sin embargo Córdoba no tiene grandes ciudades alrededor como Dos Hermanas o los del
El Aljarafe, también en Sevilla, sino "barrios" como Alcolea, Villarubia o Encinarejo. Todos estos los cruza el ave. El más singular es Trassierra, como su nombre indica ya en la Sierra, es tanto zona de veraneo como residencial con casa en plena naturaleza.

Google Maps

Con 300.000 habitantes hay barrios de todo tipo, colegios, ocio, tiendas, tapeo genial, cultura muy bien (Patrimonio de la Humanidad) etc. La provincia muy bonita con pueblos muy diferentes norte-sur. Gente educada y amable, hay tópicos pero sin llegar a los estereotipos tan marcados de otras ciudades andaluzas. Diría que son más "serios"

Mucha seguridad, poco delitos, gitanería controlada, algunos panchitos, algunos moros y ahora algunos negros. Nada que ver con otras grandes ciudades, cosa lógica teniendo en cuenta el paro estructural y niveles socioeconómicos más bajos de España, tanto años de comunismo es lo que tiene.







El gran problema son las temperaturas en verano: inviernos suaves (son pocos los que ponen una calefacción central), primavera y otoños cortos (cuidado con las alergias al olivo y otras) y un gran verano con olas de calor terribles con poca humedad. Tanto en el día como en la noche. El aire acondicionado es fundamental.









Saludos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Feb 2021)

Skylar dijo:


> Sale mucho Andalucía: Granada, Málaga, Sevilla, también se ha nombrado Antequera. Falta otra otra ciudad que las une: Córdoba (más cerca de Madrid). En coche a hora y media de Málaga.
> 
> Su situación estratégica la hizo capital de la Bética y del Al-Andalus. De este nudo de comunicaciones aún queda algo: Córdoba será la sede de la base logística militar del Ejército de Tierra
> 
> ...



La gran pega de Córdoba es el *clima*: hace mucho mucho calor, como corresponde a sitios de interior en Andalucía que no estén muy altos. Incluso subiendo al Brillante se nota diferencia con el centro.
Pero en verano, los 12 o 13 grados de más respecto a Málaga o Cádiz no te los quita nadie. Y es una barbaridad.

También es verdad que tiene el ambiente de provincia, donde determinada gente tiene mucho dinero y -aunque fuera de su propia ciudad no les conoce ni el tato- tratan a los demás con bastante tontería. No es algo particular, sino general en este tipo de ciudades de provincia donde hay algunos que tienen perras y la gran mayoría no.

Ahora bien, estar del centro de Madrid a hora y media de AVE no tiene precio, aunque, posiblemente por eso, no ha llegado nunca a cuajar un aeropuerto en condiciones..


----------



## nate (15 Feb 2021)

Mejor sitio? En España?

.... la moncloa o villa tinaja.


----------



## jm666 (15 Feb 2021)

nate dijo:


> Mejor sitio? En España?
> 
> .... la moncloa o villa tinaja.



mucha elincuencia, prefiero a los tanos


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (16 Feb 2021)

Entre la Sagra y Toledo norte


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (5 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



El Departamento de Marketing de Mercadona cada día me sorprende más. Muy original esta publicidad. Si señor.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (6 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



BIELORRUSIA


----------



## jm666 (6 Mar 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> El Departamento de Marketing de Mercadona cada día me sorprende más. Muy original esta publicidad. Si señor.



cosa de mi mujera


----------



## jm666 (6 Mar 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> BIELORRUSIA



todavia no esta decidio pero creo q por Ciudad Real


----------



## cepeda33 (6 Mar 2021)

Yo te diria Segovia.

Si es clima te va. Tienes AVE, Madrid al lado, estas fuera del area contaminada de la ciudad con montañas de por medio, naturaleza cerca...

Guadalajara tambien podria ser una opcion, pero a mi no me gusta, se nota que a fin de cuentas es un barrio mas del extrarradio de Madrid.


----------



## kickflip (6 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy buscando casa/chalet, supongo que en Zaragoza sera mas dificil, pero alguna poblacion cercana que conozcas quizas?



Pues tienes bastantes pueblos cerca de Zaragoza, aunque son de menos de 20.000 habitantes, hay un pueblo, Utebo, que está cerca de Zaragoza, tiene Mercadona, una estación de tren (si quieres vas en tren o bus hasta la ciudad y luego coges un ave), dos institutos y tres colegios.

Lo malo por esa zona es el calor en verano (la gente dice que hace frío en invierno pero no es para tanto), en cuanto a vegetación es un poco ñeh, tirando a secarral. Los parques y jardines están bien, son bastante verdes.

También puedes irte a Huesca o algún pueblo cercano, es una zona más verde (a mi me gusta mucho que haya naturaleza), pero desconozco si hay ave. Supongo que sí.


----------



## saturn (6 Mar 2021)

La Palma, estuve un año por curro y me encantó, buen clima, playita, vida tranquila, eso sí, está siendo colonizada x alemanes, a mi no me molestaba, pues me gusta su forma de vivir, quizá me jodía un poco q ni se molestaban en entender el español, pero como hay tantos no ven la necesidad de aprenderlo, al final tenía q cambiar siempre yo al inglés, pero en definitiva buen sitio para vivir. 
Referente a colegios y parques ya no te puedo decir xq al no tener hijos es algo en lo q no reparé.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Mar 2021)

Por lo que pides, salvo clima, una buena opción es Burgos


----------



## elsamurai (7 Mar 2021)

Poco te puedo hablar de lo que no conozco,porque aunque he viajado por toda españa por temas laborales, creo que para opinar de un sitio tienes que haber vivido varios años en él (por cierto, soy riojano)
Pero llevo 20 años viviendo en un pueblo cerca de zaragoza. Vamos por partes, tienes AVE, aeropuerto, muy buenos colegios en el extraradio públicos, en la capital el tema cambia porque ciertos barrios están llenos de extranjeros. Muy buena sanidad, precios asequibles. En el lado malo, es un seqarral y el tiempo no es muy agradable, niebla, viento y frío en invierno y calor en verano. Pero, si miras pueblos alrededor de zaragoza, como Utebo, o mejor pueblos más altos como María de huerva o La muela, te quitas la niebla del invierno y buena parte del calor de verano. Estos pueblos están a 10-15 km de la capital y tienes pisos de alquiler por 400 euros, chalets un poco más. Si te gusta más una casa grande y a buen precio, mira María de Huerva o La muela, con 6000 habitantes y con todas las comodidades de una ciudad. Yo estoy en uno de ellos y esto no lo cambio por nada. Un saludo¡¡


----------



## XXavier (7 Mar 2021)

Sin duda, el PV, y lo mejor, San Sebastián...


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Sin duda, el PV, y lo mejor, San Sebastián...



Lo malo que si llevo a mis hijos al colegio tendrán que aprender Vasco y les enseñaran únicamente, geografia e historia Vasca, y les tratarán de meter ideas en la cabeza para que el día de mañana voten a ciertos partidos como aquí en Cataluña?

Prefiero que aprendan a escribir bien Castellano que se podrán comunicar con millones de personas en todo el mundo y que aprendan la Historia y la Geografía general y sin intentar darse ínfulas de nada.

Si estuviese yo sólo no tendría problema, pero ya no puedo pensar por mi mismo, sería muy egoista por mi parte, gracias por comentar de todas formas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> todavia no esta decidio pero creo q por Ciudad Real



Entre Ciudad Real o Segovia, yo me quedaba con Segovia.


----------



## XXavier (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Lo malo que si llevo a mis hijos al colegio tendrán que aprender Vasco y les enseñaran únicamente, geografia e historia Vasca, y les tratarán de meter ideas en la cabeza para que el día de mañana voten a ciertos partidos como aquí en Cataluña?
> 
> Prefiero que aprendan a escribir bien Castellano que se podrán comunicar con millones de personas en todo el mundo y que aprendan la Historia y la Geografía general y sin intentar darse ínfulas de nada.
> 
> Si estuviese yo sólo no tendría problema, pero ya no puedo pensar por mi mismo, sería muy egoista por mi parte, gracias por comentar de todas formas.



Sí, es un problema, pero, en la práctica, los más jóvenes hablan castellano con nivel suficiente. Es cierto que la educación está muy sesgada, y que eso influye negativamente en los chicos, pero las ventajas de vivir en San Sebastián superan largamente a los inconvenientes.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Mar 2021)

Costa de Cadiz. Posiblemente los inviernos menos fríos de la península junto con la Costa del Sol y con veranos muy llevaderos, seguramente la costa con veranos menos extremos fuera del norte verde peninsular. 

El poniente es dominante en verano y eso en el SO significa vientos del Atlántico que refrescan y no se sufre el bochorno Mediterráneo. 

Hace viento, pero no es todos los días y te acostumbras. 

Coste de vida barato, inmigración casi inexistente ya que es una provincia con poco trabajo y sin agricultura intensiva como en Almeria Huelva


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Sí, es un problema, pero, en la práctica, los más jóvenes hablan castellano con nivel suficiente. Es cierto que la educación está muy sesgada, y que eso influye negativamente en los chicos, pero las ventajas de vivir en San Sebastián superan largamente a los inconvenientes.



He estado en San Sebastián y me parece una ciudad preciosa y con buena gente, ojalá ciertas cosas no fuesesn tan estúpidas como los políticos que tenemos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Costa de Cadiz. Posiblemente los inviernos menos fríos de la península junto con la Costa del Sol y con veranos muy llevaderos, seguramente la costa con veranos menos extremos fuera del norte verde peninsular.
> 
> El poniente es dominante en verano y eso en el SO significa vientos del Atlántico que refrescan y no se sufre el bochorno Mediterráneo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, los inviernos son suaves pero no son ni los de Tenerife, ni los de Marbella ni los de Motril. Como te pille un invierno de agua te aburres, aunque frío -y no tanto- es un mes.
Los veranos, si son de poniente (*), son estupendos sobre todo en Tarifa o Cadiz-city, pero como te metas 20 kilómetros al interior, la cagaste.


(*) Los vientos son al contrario que en Málaga o Valencia:
Vientos de poniente: fresco y agradable, un gusto.
Vientos de levante: calor seco, viento insistente y cabezón que levanta la suciedad en las calles y la arena en la playa. No tienes los 40º de Sevilla, obviamente, pero acaba mareando, es muy molesto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> He estado en San Sebastián y me parece una ciudad preciosa y con buena gente, ojalá ciertas cosas no fuesesn tan estúpidas como los políticos que tenemos.



Pero el requisito era españa y que no hablaran raro o que no inculcaran a los niños a hacerlo.
Si no, yo decía París, fíjate.


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Entre Ciudad Real o Segovia, yo me quedaba con Segovia.



Me encanta Segovia y el cochinillo, pero estuve mirando precios y es algo más caro de momento que Ciudad Real.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me encanta Segovia y el cochinillo, pero estuve mirando precios y es algo más caro de momento que Ciudad Real.



Segovia creo que es mejor -lo conozco superficialmente- y está más cerca de Madrid, y como nunca se sabe... también me pareció bonito en cuanto a entorno y que tampoco estaba demasiado cerca de la capi como para _estropearse_.
Ciudad Real está muy bien comunicado con el AVE, sin duda, pero son 200km, ya es otro tema. Siempre me ha parecido un sitio tranquilo, ideal para criar niños por ejemplo, pero no me pareció que tenga mucho que ver -a lo mejor me equivoco- o que tenga mucha vida, y supongo que el clima también cuenta.

Yo, un sitio que estuve viviendo y encantada -no me importaría volver, si se diera la circunstancia- es Lisboa, porque es ciertamente una capital pero yo llega a ser incómoda, monstruosa o peligrosa, y la gente es muy agradable y tiene un clima estupendo ni norte-norte ni sur-sur. Cuando llevas un tiempo, mejora muchísimo tu impresión inicial, pero claro, no es España y además es evidente que para desenvolverte el idioma lo tienes que traer ya pulido si o si.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Lo malo que si llevo a mis hijos al colegio tendrán que aprender Vasco y les enseñaran únicamente, geografia e historia Vasca, y les tratarán de meter ideas en la cabeza para que el día de mañana voten a ciertos partidos como aquí en Cataluña?
> 
> Prefiero que aprendan a escribir bien Castellano que se podrán comunicar con millones de personas en todo el mundo y que aprendan la Historia y la Geografía general y sin intentar darse ínfulas de nada.
> 
> Si estuviese yo sólo no tendría problema, pero ya no puedo pensar por mi mismo, sería muy egoista por mi parte, gracias por comentar de todas formas.



Cuando dices que te vas?
Quan surtis tanca, si us plau


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Segovia creo que es mejor -lo conozco superficialmente- y está más cerca de Madrid, y como nunca se sabe... también me pareció bonito en cuanto a entorno y que tampoco estaba demasiado cerca de la capi como para _estropearse_.
> Ciudad Real está muy bien comunicado con el AVE, sin duda, pero son 200km, ya es otro tema. Siempre me ha parecido un sitio tranquilo, ideal para criar niños por ejemplo, pero no me pareció que tenga mucho que ver -a lo mejor me equivoco- o que tenga mucha vida, y supongo que el clima también cuenta.
> 
> Yo, un sitio que estuve viviendo y encantada -no me importaría volver, si se diera la circunstancia- es Lisboa, porque es ciertamente una capital pero yo llega a ser incómoda, monstruosa o peligrosa, y la gente es muy agradable y tiene un clima estupendo ni norte-norte ni sur-sur. Cuando llevas un tiempo, mejora muchísimo tu impresión inicial, pero claro, no es España y además es evidente que para desenvolverte el idioma lo tienes que traer ya pulido si o si.



Sí lo vuelvo a reiterar , la lengua es importante, pero no por mi sino por mis hijos, bastante tienen ya con las demás materias, si además añadimos que no se van a enterar de nada por varios meses me parecería injusto, yo ya he vivido mi vida, así que me da igual.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí lo vuelvo a reiterar , la lengua es importante, pero no por mi sino por mis hijos, bastante tienen ya con las demás materias, si además añadimos que no se van a enterar de nada por varios meses me parecería injusto, yo ya he vivido mi vida, así que me da igual.



Si, por eso es verdad que no tienes tantas opciones. Yo igual me quedaba en Segovia.


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Cuando dices que te vas?
> Quan surtis tanca, si us plau



Pues en cuanto encuentre una casa en algún lugar que se adecúe a lo que expongo en el primer post, lo antes que pueda, ahora mismo estoy de alquiler y pago una pasta que podría invertir en pagar la hipoteca, no hay prisa tampoco, ahora estamos en una situación jodida con el puto COVID , restricciones y mierdas, perdón que hablo así pero es que me pone de mala leche, y la que se nos viene encima con deuda, inflación y toda esa porquería de políticos ladrones, así que tengo que ir con pies de plomo.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Mar 2021)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Costa de Cadiz. Posiblemente los inviernos menos fríos de la península junto con la Costa del Sol y con veranos muy llevaderos, seguramente la costa con veranos menos extremos fuera del norte verde peninsular.
> 
> El poniente es dominante en verano y eso en el SO significa vientos del Atlántico que refrescan y no se sufre el bochorno Mediterráneo.
> 
> ...




Cadiz= gitaneo+andaluces+secarral y pesebrismo.

Quita quita.


Yo cada vez lo tengo mas claro. No teniendo problemas de dinero, teniendo mujercita limpita y/o niños lo mejor son pueblos grandes o ciudades pequeñas de la España vaciada.
Asturias, Cantabria, Norte de Castilla y León, La Rioja, Huesca, sur de Navarra....
La pena que el Pais Vasco esté contaminado por el nacionalismo porque muchas zonas son preciosas.


Luego por otro lado, unas zona que pasa bastante desapercibida y está muy bien es todo el interior de la CC.AA Valenciana.
No muy lejos del mar, con algo de montaña/verde, sin mucha inmigración, y un nivel aceptable de vida. Además cualquier población suele estar a menos de media hora de una población grande de 100k habitantes o mas.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Mar 2021)

Los que tenéis reparos a ir a sitios nacionalistas no los tengáis.

Ya no existe eta, no hay kale bortoka y la gente es bilingue en el mejor de los casos. Su problema es que cada vez hay menos Gene que habla euskera, no lo contrario. 

No están todo el día hablando de política como en el resto de España. 

Te vas a hernani, por poner un ejemplo, y es como no querer ir a londonderry porque hay unos murales de unos señores que ya están jubilados y están echando pintas en un pub.

Hernani tienes naturaleza cerca, vacas y comida sana, gente que practica deportes tradicionales, si no estás hablando de cosas antiguas (eta, arzallus, el gal..) te harás amigos y si le caes bien a uno y te metes en una cuadrilla date por seguro que tendrás gente que te ayude. Lo único que rompe las cuadrillas son tema de mujeres, deudas y droga. 

Conocí unos chavales de alsasua, aberchandals, y sin hablar de política, la mejor gente que me he encontrado. Todos con sus tesis doctorales, alguno de consultor en Londres... Y los conocí cuando eran unos piojosos... Mucho más nobles que lis 'amigos' de mi ciudad originaria. 

Iros a algún pueblito de 15k de Guipúzcoa y lo flipareis.


----------



## Petruska (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ellos mismos dicen que son muy siesos.
> Y son de allí...



Que son muy siesos los de Castellón? Comparados con alicantinos y valencianos?? Pues entonces deben ser insoportables de convivir, yo es que lo peor de España en cuanto a carácter de su gente considero que la Comunidad Valenciana se lleva la palma. Tienen algo que les hace profundamente antipáticos, e imposibles de tratar, por no hablar de su carácter pasota y tontón, nunca quieren implicarse en nada serio. Allí se llama meninfots, o sea que se la suda todo, que les puede estar pasando por delante las narices la mayor injusticia pero que ellos no se implican nunca en nada. Yo de ir a vivir me iría cuanto más al oeste mejor, eso sería Portugal, pero también las provincias occidentales me valen, por ejemplo Cáceres o Zamora, que tiene el Duero a sus pies, e incluso una playa fluvial preciosa.


----------



## Petruska (7 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cadiz= gitaneo+andaluces+secarral y pesebrismo.
> 
> Quita quita.
> 
> ...



Pues ponte a INTENTAR tratar con los valencianos de pueblo de montaña o interior...y buena suerte. No te vas a integrar nunca, ni te van a mirar a la cara aunque lleves viviendo allí treinta años.


----------



## Petruska (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> He estado en* San Sebastián* y me parece una ciudad preciosa y con buena gente, ojalá ciertas cosas no fuesesn tan estúpidas como los políticos que tenemos.



Es muy caro, y muy pijo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cadiz= gitaneo+andaluces+secarral y pesebrismo.
> 
> Quita quita.
> 
> ...



*Jaja, secarral en Cadiz, dice y en Ubrique es donde más llueve de todo el estado.*
Sobre todo es genial huir de secarrales *para irse al sur de Navarra.*
Juas juas, de geografía cortito ¿verdad?


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Que son muy siesos los de Castellón? Comparados con alicantinos y valencianos?? Pues entonces deben ser insoportables de convivir, yo es que lo peor de España en cuanto a carácter de su gente considero que la Comunidad Valenciana se lleva la palma. Tienen algo que les hace profundamente antipáticos, e imposibles de tratar, por no hablar de su carácter pasota y tontón, nunca quieren implicarse en nada serio. Allí se llama meninfots, o sea que se la suda todo, que les puede estar pasando por delante las narices la mayor injusticia pero que ellos no se implican nunca en nada. Yo de ir a vivir me iría cuanto más al oeste mejor, eso sería Portugal, pero también las provincias occidentales me valen, por ejemplo Cáceres o Zamora, que tiene el Duero a sus pies, e incluso una playa fluvial preciosa.



No sé, a mi me lo dijo una chica que era de allí, que eran muy siesos y que, sabiéndolo, ellos mismos lo aceptaban como una realidad contrastada.
Realmente yo sólo he tratado con algunos que eran de Castellón provincia y me parecieron algo sosos, pero no siesos, no sé.
De todas formas, yo la CV no la conozco tan a fondo como para apreciar tantos matices de una localidad a otra.
Si he notado, por ejemplo, que la gente de Alicante, al menos los que he tratado -ellos y ellas- eran un poco pijísimos algo cayetanos, un estilo al típico pijín madrileño de familia bien, pero por tres o cuatro no puedes extrapolar. Realmente conozco poco de allá. 


Por otra parte, suscribo lo de Zamora.
Cáceres es precioso, pero ya lo sabe todo el mundo.
Zamora, sin embargo, pasa muy desapercibida y tiene su encanto si te gusta este tipo de ciudad. También la provincia tiene zonas muy chulas: la parte que linda con Portugal es preciosa y está muy poco explotada turísticamente.


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Sin duda provincia de Cádiz. Menos el campo de Gibraltar, el resto es un paraíso.


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Jaja, secarral en Cadiz, dice y en Ubrique es donde más llueve de todo el estado.*
> Sobre todo es genial huir de secarrales *para irse al sur de Navarra.*
> Juas juas, de geografía cortito ¿verdad?



Donde mas llueve es Grazalema


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Raisuni dijo:


> Donde mas llueve es Grazalema



Veinte kilómetros -o menos- en línea recta.
No va a llover lo mismo ¿?
Sobre todo si el notas dice que, huyendo de secarrales se va al sur de Navarra o a Huesca.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Raisuni dijo:


> Sin duda provincia de Cádiz. Menos el campo de Gibraltar, el resto es un paraíso.



El campo de gibraltar no es cádiz realmente.
Aparte del acendrado separatismo que hay allí, verdaderamente están a 150km y no se parecen mucho.


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Veinte kilómetros -o menos- en línea recta.
> No va a llover lo mismo ¿?
> Sobre todo si el notas dice que, huyendo de secarrales se va al sur de Navarra o a Huesca.



Grazalema esta mucho mas alto que Ubrique. Si dice eso es pq no conoce la provincia. Es una joya.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Los que tenéis reparos a ir a sitios nacionalistas no los tengáis.




Lo acertado sería decir, si los nancies no quieren estar en territorio español y odian España se pueden ir ir al Magreb o a algún paraiso bolivariano. Las fronteras están (bueno, estaban) abiertas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El campo de gibraltar no es cádiz realmente.
> Aparte del acendrado separatismo que hay allí, verdaderamente están a 150km y no se parecen mucho.



A mí el mayor aguacero que me pilló en mi vida fue cerca San Roque. Creo que era la Sierra Carbonera, creía que volvía el diluvio.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

En principio, España en general no tiene lugares buenos.
Aparte de lo derroida que esté económica y profesionalmente, y el clima que tampoco es especialmente suave, ni los paisajes ---(con la excepción de Canarias), lo fundamental es que la gente es bastante coñazo y se te hace desagraddable soportarlos.
Quizá salvaría al sur, no porque no sean coñazo en numerosas cosas, sino porque no hacen proselitismo, van a sus historias pero no te intentan llevar a su terreno en nada, su individualismo e indiferencia hacia lo que piensen o hagan o como sean los demás es grande. El calor les ha derretido el proselitismo típico español.


----------



## Xsiano (7 Mar 2021)

Algun pueblo de la costa del sol, seria lo ideal.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (7 Mar 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A mí el mayor aguacero que me pilló en mi vida fue cerca San Roque. Creo que era la Sierra Carbonera, creía que volvía el diluvio.




San Roque esta situado en una zona del sur donde suele llover bastante pero el triangulo Prado del Rey- Cortes- Ronda pertenece a la España húmeda aunq este en el sur.


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En principio, España en general no tiene lugares buenos.
> Aparte de lo derroida que esté económica y profesionalmente, y el clima que tampoco es especialmente suave, ni los paisajes ---(con la excepción de Canarias), lo fundamental es que la gente es bastante coñazo y se te hace desagraddable soportarlos.
> Quizá salvaría al sur, no porque no sean coñazo en numerosas cosas, sino porque no hacen proselitismo, van a sus historias pero no te intentan llevar a su terreno en nada, su individualismo e indiferencia hacia lo que piensen o hagan o como sean los demás es grande. El calor les ha derretido el proselitismo típico español.



Díselo a los cientos de miles de eurpeos que viven en España


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## eltonelero (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Jaja, secarral en Cadiz, dice y en Ubrique es donde más llueve de todo el estado.*
> Sobre todo es genial huir de secarrales *para irse al sur de Navarra.*
> Juas juas, de geografía cortito ¿verdad?



Ubrique












Si me dices que son los Monegros hasta me lo creo.
Y no vale enseñar fotos de primavera recien llovido:
Mira, Monegros








Bárcenas:







Vamos, que me enseñes las zonas montañosas de una región para convencerme que no es un secarral es como si uno de Tanzania me enseña el Kilamanjaro nevado para decirme que alli es todo nieve.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Tu descripción se ajusta bastante a los municipios de la zona noroeste de Madrid. La auténtica salud.


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Tu descripción se ajusta bastante a los municipios de la zona noroeste de Madrid. La auténtica salud.



No te digo que no, pero carísimo todo...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero carísimo todo...



Lo bueno es caro amigo... aunque imagino que buscando podrás encontrar buenas ofertas en estos tiempos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ubrique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco las costas, donde abundan pinares a punta de pala, ni las campiñas (el suroeste tiene los mejores suelos agrícolas del estado al ser suelos aluviales y nuevos y ser una extensa zona llana, en contraste con los suelos pobres de la meseta) lo son.
Eriales donde los ves a cascoporro es en el sur-este (Alicante-Murcia-Almeria), en Aragón, zonas de Navarra, Castilla... pero en Cádiz precisamente no.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Raisuni dijo:


> Díselo a los cientos de miles de eurpeos que viven en España



También se van a Birmania.
A trabajar, suponemos que no.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Es muy caro, y muy pijo.



Si, aunque cada uno está en su derecho de vivir como quiera, la pretenciosidad resulta cargante si vienes de fuera, eres nuevo y te choca más.
Por eso Gijón me gustó mucho: se ve que está bien y cómoda, pero también que no tiene pretensiones.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Segovia creo que es mejor -lo conozco superficialmente- y está más cerca de Madrid, y como nunca se sabe... también me pareció bonito en cuanto a entorno y que tampoco estaba demasiado cerca de la capi como para _estropearse_.
> Ciudad Real está muy bien comunicado con el AVE, sin duda, pero son 200km, ya es otro tema. Siempre me ha parecido un sitio tranquilo, ideal para criar niños por ejemplo, pero no me pareció que tenga mucho que ver -a lo mejor me equivoco- o que tenga mucha vida, y supongo que el clima también cuenta.
> 
> Yo, un sitio que estuve viviendo y encantada -no me importaría volver, si se diera la circunstancia- es Lisboa, porque es ciertamente una capital pero yo llega a ser incómoda, monstruosa o peligrosa, y la gente es muy agradable y tiene un clima estupendo ni norte-norte ni sur-sur. Cuando llevas un tiempo, mejora muchísimo tu impresión inicial, pero claro, no es España y además es evidente que para desenvolverte el idioma lo tienes que traer ya pulido si o si.



no me parece que el portugués sea un idioma especialmente difícil de aprender


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Mar 2021)

¿Sabes a donde puedes ir?
A tomar por culo!!!


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Mar 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no me parece que el portugués sea un idioma especialmente difícil de aprender



Foneticamente lo es, si tu base es castellana.
La pronunciación y la entonación son muy diferentes.
El que sea gallego, por ejemplo, si juega con ventaja, pero aún así hay diferencias.
A mí, mucha gente de allá me felicitaba porque "decía las vocales bien" como una alabanza y que dónde había aprendido a hablar tan bien, si mis padres eran de allí, etc y tal, pero ya te digo que seguro que tendría detalles que se me escapaban.


----------



## Raisuni (7 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> También se van a Birmania.
> A trabajar, suponemos que no.



A vivir la vida


----------



## Hermericus (7 Mar 2021)

Depende....

Si quieres mar y clima mediterraneo... olvidalo.

Santiago es uno de los mejores sitios para vivir.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ubrique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que no conoces la provincia de Cadiz ni de lejos si dices que es un secarral. 

Vitoria 750 mm año de lluvia
Algeciras 835 mm en la costa. Nada de montañas
Barbate 763 mm en la costa igual. A pie de playa. 
Orense 811 mm 

Y si vamos al interior de la provincia de Cadiz en la campiña .. zona plana

Medina Sidonia 567 mm 
Leon 559 mm
Y si nos vamos a los pueblos del interior de la provincia de Cadiz casi todos por encima de los 800 mm y por encima de los 1.000 mm unos cuantos..
Grazalema 1.800 mm por encima de muchas ciudades de la costa norte...

Media provincia de Cadiz es el parque de los Alcornocales con una vegetación tremenda

Hay una sequía veraniega lógicamente pero no es Valencia Murcia ni Alicante que alguno os pensais que al estar más al sur será como si fuese ya el desierto de Almeria


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (7 Mar 2021)

Sin duda ZARAUTZ


----------



## vayaquesi (7 Mar 2021)

El mejor sitio depende de la compañía. El resto es secundario.


----------



## Roedr (7 Mar 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> Pero en los colegios están metiendo a marchas forzadas el catalán (ojalá fuera valenciano) y la mitad del profesorado es de la cuerda. Todavía hay centros decentes, pero cada vez más toca tirar de privada



Sí, con hijos todas las regiones de España con sub-idiomas hay que eliminarlas por razones obvias. Si puedes pagarte un colegio privada entonces la cosa cambia; pero si no, por qué arriesgarte a que tus hijos tengan que dejar de aprender cosas importantes para dedicar sus energías a alguna lengua regional folclórica?.

Una buena opción son islas como La Palma, pero estamos en lo mismo. En Canarias la educación pública es de nivel africano (del malo, no del bueno), y tendrías que llevar a tus hijos a un privado. Realmente, con hijos, no tienes muchas opciones con clima agradable y servicios decentes.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (7 Mar 2021)

Guinea Ecuatorial o el Islote Perejil.


----------



## Roedr (8 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En principio, España en general no tiene lugares buenos.
> Aparte de lo derroida que esté económica y profesionalmente, y el clima que tampoco es especialmente suave, ni los paisajes ---(con la excepción de Canarias), lo fundamental es que la gente es bastante coñazo y se te hace desagraddable soportarlos.
> Quizá salvaría al sur, no porque no sean coñazo en numerosas cosas, sino porque no hacen proselitismo, van a sus historias pero no te intentan llevar a su terreno en nada, su individualismo e indiferencia hacia lo que piensen o hagan o como sean los demás es grande. El calor les ha derretido el proselitismo típico español.



Algunos no sois más tontos porque las leyes de la termodinámica lo impiden. So cateto, España es, precisamente, uno de los mejores sitios que hay en el mundo para vivir.


----------



## Roedr (8 Mar 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no me parece que el portugués sea un idioma especialmente difícil de aprender



Qué va!, el catetolán sí que es difícil; pero el portugués?!, dónde vamos a parar!. 

Yo te culturizo: el portugués es uno de los idiomas romances de pronunciación más jodida que hay.


----------



## adal86 (8 Mar 2021)

Yo vivo en Canarias y la verdad es que a pesar de todas las cosas malas que se están viendo últimamente, creo que tengo la suerte de vivir en uno de los mejores sitios de España, por no decir el mejor.


----------



## Blunae (8 Mar 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SUR DE MURCIA



Ha dicho que no quiere inmigrantes, como que descartamos sur de Murcia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo vivo en Canarias y la verdad es que a pesar de todas las cosas malas que se están viendo últimamente, creo que tengo la suerte de vivir en uno de los mejores sitios de España, por no decir el mejor.



Hay sitios realmente fantásticos.


----------



## Blunae (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> La verdad es que estuve buscando en Cartagena y me encanto, tiene de todo, la unica pega es que no hay muchos arboles, joer, no hay agua alli o que?



Deseando estoy yo de pirarme de aquí


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Deseando estoy yo de pirarme de aquí



pues pirate pronto


----------



## adal86 (8 Mar 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay sitios realmente fantásticos.



Hay sitios fantásticos tanto en Canarias como en el resto del país. Tenemos una suerte que ni somos consciente de ella


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Hay sitios fantásticos tanto en Canarias como en el resto del país. Tenemos una suerte que ni somos consciente de ella



Y no solo por el clima y la comida, sino también por la Historia, la Arqueología, la Arquitectura, el Arte , cada pueblo o ciudad que sopeso me meto en la WiKi para conocer un poco mejor y todos tiene alguna historia que contar, algún hallazgo o descubrimiento, algún hito histórico, algún héroe o alguna tradición curiosa, la historia que tiene cada uno de ellos y todos ellos en este país es alucinante, que lástima que los de siempre solo estén buscando solo la historia que les interesa(generalmente de la guerra civil o invenciones separatistas) cambiándola sin pudor alguno y sin ninguna vergüenza, sin mencionar los miles de años que han pasado por aquí, una pena....


----------



## Xanna (8 Mar 2021)

Con pasta y con hijos, PV, CAM.

Con pasta y sin hijos, Barcelona.

Sin pasta y sin hijos, Fuerteventura.

Sin pasta y con hijos, Aragon, Navarra, La Rioja, Burgos, Salamanca.

Para jubilarse, con pasta o sin , la costa del sol.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Mar 2021)

cualquier capital de provincia de la meseta de menos de 150k habitantes


----------



## Xanna (8 Mar 2021)

España por lo general es un buen lugar para vivir pero mal sitio para trabajar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Mar 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Qué va!, el catetolán sí que es difícil; pero el portugués?!, dónde vamos a parar!.
> 
> Yo te culturizo: el portugués es uno de los idiomas romances de pronunciación más jodida que hay.



Para un españolerdo monolingüe como tú, probablemente


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Mar 2021)

Mucha gente apunta a Santander como mejor lugar para vivir de España. Bonito, no muy grande, un clima más que aceptable, etc.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Mar 2021)

El mejor sitio de España para vivir es el extranjero, Andorra o Portugal están bastante bien, especialmente si vives de rentas.
Dentro de España me tienta Málaga, pero después de 40 años viviendo en Cataluña, cualquier sitio, quitando el país vasco, se me antoja mejor.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo vivo en Canarias y la verdad es que a pesar de todas las cosas malas que se están viendo últimamente, creo que tengo la suerte de vivir en uno de los mejores sitios de España, por no decir el mejor.



¿Qué tal la moronegrización?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (8 Mar 2021)

La cambiar de ciudad en España es son como cambiar de camarote en el Titanic


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Mar 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Mucha gente apunta a Santander como mejor lugar para vivir de España. Bonito, no muy grande, un clima más que aceptable, etc.



Demasiado calorro y además lleno de gentuza. Precios subidos a la parra y porqueyolovalguismo extremo.

A alguien que viene preguntando de buenas a primeras yo no le recomendaría el Norte de España. Por el clima en invierno más que nada. 

No es algo terrible y no es que se viva mal, pero si no eres de allí, entiendo perfectamente que pueda gustarte sólo para ir de vacaciones.

Si pregunta sitio para vivir es que no tiene mucha idea. Por lo tanto se equivoca uno menos recomendándole la costa del Sur o Levante.


----------



## vettonio (8 Mar 2021)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> La cambiar de ciudad en España es son como cambiar de camarote en el Titanic



Jojojojo


----------



## willock (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Excepto lo del ave, acabas de describir la comarca del Bierzo (León)


----------



## adal86 (8 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué tal la moronegrización?



Eso es quizás es el mayor problema que le veo a Canarias, sobretodo en el medio/largo plazo. De todas maneras, en la islas pequeñas no tenemos ese problema de momento; aquí en El Hierro prácticamente no ves ni un solo negro.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Mar 2021)

Imitar a gente que viene básicamente por el sol y playa (rusos, ingleses, escandinavos), que ganan 30 veces mas que un pepito español, viven en sus círculos y 2/3 del año no están en España no sé si es lo mas acertado.

Es como ser británico y querer vivir a toda costa en Londres o ser americano y querer vivir a toda costa en Los Angeles.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Eso es quizás es el mayor problema que le veo a Canarias, sobretodo en el medio/largo plazo. De todas maneras, en la islas pequeñas no tenemos ese problema de momento; aquí en El Hierro prácticamente no ves ni un solo negro.



Hostias, El Hierro, la última frontera. Mis reverencias.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Mar 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Algunos no sois más tontos porque las leyes de la termodinámica lo impiden. So cateto, España es, precisamente, uno de los mejores sitios que hay en el mundo para vivir.



Pues así están todos los expatriados que no quieren volver ni aunque les maten.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo vivo en Canarias y la verdad es que a pesar de todas las cosas malas que se están viendo últimamente, creo que tengo la suerte de vivir en uno de los mejores sitios de España, por no decir el mejor.



Sip.
El clima es un pelotazo y el entorno natural también.
No sé hasta que punto la insularidad o el buen tiempo permanente llegarán a hacerse cuesta arriba, pero...
La cuestión es ir con el trabajo ya puesto.


----------



## Lisantropo (8 Mar 2021)

Alicante sin dudas.


----------



## lascanteras723 (11 Mar 2021)

Con pasta o sin ella?


----------



## FrandeSales (11 Mar 2021)

CLARAMENTE SALAS

en un PUTICLUBA








Llevaba ya un mes viviendo en Salas, un lugar olvidado del occidente de Asturias. Había conseguido trabajo, primo segundo mediante, en una casa de alterne situada a las afueras de esta villa solitaria y antañona.

La lobreguez de Salas era doble; era física, porque Salas andaba arracimado en torno al río Nonaya, como encajado, como si los bloques de edificios modernos hubieran sido ahí puestos para contener las crecidas del extraño río serpenteante; y era lobreguez del alma, también, porque en Salas no existía la juventud, y los pocos que pudiera haber deseaban ya la mayoría de edad para largarse a la capital ovetense o a Gijón o Madrid o cualquier andurrial civilizado del mundo

En Salas hay muchos viejos flematosos, jubilados, de la mina, de lo agrario, de todo oficio bruto. Y también hay aún trabajadores de mediana edad y tristísima mirada que siguen cuidando vacas lecheras, enormes y deformes, en los predios verdes que rodean la villa.

Hombres con monos de la Caja Rural que maldicen su vida y sus mujeres repugnantes y conducen sus vacas hasta malolientes establos con cancillas de metal, granjas medio ocultas en los oscuros bosques de viejos castaños; castañeros nudosos y retorcidos que en otoño parecen perfilar contra el horizonte la silueta de auténticos monstruos.

Yo suspiraba, más que vivía, habitando aquella villa de Salas. Soñaba con ligarme alguna de las pocas adolescentes que allí había, y preñarla y llevarla a mi piso y vivir con ella. Pero eso no pasaría porque yo ya era pollavieja a mis 30 años.

Total, que mi única motivación diaria era limpiar el puticlub NENA´S.


El puticlub era propiedad de un narcotraficante local llamado JACINTÓN, un enorme tiparraco de casi dos metros, ancho como un tractor y con fama de mamporrero. Pasaba perico, y entraba apestando a estiércol de atender el ganado por el puticlub en el que trabajaban "sus gatas" como Pedro por su casa, porque aquella era su casa, su propiedad, ellas eran sus putas.
Jacintón tenía 47 años y era prejubilado de la mina, y además poseía fincas y ganado, todo a nombre de su mujer Hortensia. Entre uno y otro le llovía el dinero. Era respetado y temido, y adorado y venerado, por todas las tristes almas de Salas.

En cualquier mesa familiar de Salas, a la hora de comer, el nervioso y disfuncional padre de turno decía a su hijo de 20 años (seguramente en el paro) que estaba a ver "si Jacintón le conseguía algún oficio o labor". Muchos viejos desdentados de la zona le hubieran chupado la polla a gusto al prepotente Jacintón. Y más de un hijo extraviado tenía por ahí, que como cual cuco ponía lefa en casas ajenas para que los campesinos pobretones y betazos cuidaran la simiente alfa.
Por supuesto, Jacintón tenía parentela protectora en el Ayuntamiento. Era como un noble pollabrava.

Mi primo lo conocía, y por eso me había conseguido aquel trabajo. Ningún habitante de Salas quería aquel trabajo, "por el qué dirán". Aunque muchos hombres de la zona fueran visitantes asiduos de las putas que allí moraban.

Mi trabajo consistía en limpiar lefas costrosas de las habitaciones, sacar compresas y condones de los wáteres, desincrustar los frenazos de mierda, limpiar ventanas, cenizeros, fregar suelos, hacer las habitaciones....Me pasaba todas las mañanas allí trabajando.

En ocasiones Jacintón me llamaba a las tantas de la mañana para que fuera allí a limpiar alguna vomitona o charco de sangre, normalmente generado por la paliza de Jacintón a algún aldeano que se había sobrepasado con alguna puta. Otras por esfínteres de putas rotos.

En general yo veía poco a Jacintón, a la que más veía y con la que más tarto hablaba era con la "jefa", la madame de las prostitutas, Rosaliz, una venezolana cuarentona, gorda, de piernas celulíticas y enormes tetas y labios gruesos como gusanos gordos.

Aquella tía parecía una vampiresa, siempre vistiendo con una cortísima minifalda negra de cuero, dejando a la vista sus jamones morenos por entero, piernotas que ellas aceitaba para más sensualidad, y con los labios pintados en rojo, además de un escote abismal en un top gótico con cadenas por el que enseñaba unas tetas de vaca lechera, pechos que a pesar de ser muy morenos dejaban entrever unas venotas desagradables pero morbosas.






A Rosaliz pocos la montaban, pese a todo, pues las rumanas, negras, venezolanas y ecuatorianas que había en la sala lounge del NENA´S eran todas veinteañeras de cuerpos escultóricos. Los labriegos y jubilados malolientes tenían bien dónde escoger.

Como yo de aquella no tenía coche, había de subir por un atajo que hay de Salas al puticlub, el cual cruza un siniestro bosque por el que nadie pasa. Cuando iba a las urgencias de limpieza nocturnas era Jacintón quien me venía a buscar, borracho y empericado y maldiciendo.

La caminata a través del bosque hasta el NENA´S se volvía meditativa, silenciosa, con augurios de capilla. En otoño e invierno los árboles pelados, y las almas se acongojaban nada más adentrar unos pasos por aquella senda, y todos volvían a Salas, a consumirse bajo la atenta mirada de la torre medieval, lo único eterno de Salas junto con su miseria.

Las lechuzas ululaban por el bosque, los zorros furtivos escapaban a mi paso y la fragosidad del camino por entre aquel oscurísimo vallejo me daban un no sé qué de desesperación.
Eso al principio, luego era como que disfrutaba con aquella sordidez bucólica, con mi suerte extraña por aquel alfoz, y me regocijaba en lo que hacía, en mis tareas de limpieza de semen, sangre y vómitos mientras hablaba con Rosaliz, que encendía un cigarro tras otro, y cruzaban sus gordas piernas rugosas aceitadas y me pedía constantemente ayuda con problemas ofimáticos de su ordenador, donde llevaba las cuentas "del bar".

Un día no pude más y tuve que arrodillarme ante aquella viciosa faraona, y empecé a lamerle las gordas piernas y ella reía. Me metí sus pies en la boca, ella escupía y yo extendía con mi lengua su saliva por aquellos jamonazos, y finalmente fuimos a una habitación y le comí el coño a la reina puta vampiresa hasta el 1,2 3, SPLASH!
Y después la monté, y allí quedamos intercambiando cariño.

Desde aquel día semejantes pecados fueron costumbre, y yo ya salía más tarde de limpiar, y en vez de a la hora a comer, llegaba a Salas sobre las cinco de la tarde, harto de comer coño de puta vieja, que ya el olor de su vagina en carpacho se adhería crónicamente al olor de mi aliento.

A las 8 iba con las viejecitas a la iglesia de Salas, y todas las ancianas y mujerones de la zona me miraban mal, porque sabían dónde trabajaba, el lugar de vicio y pecado en el que se perdían sus hijos y nietos y maridos sin remedio. Y era como que olían en mí el olor a sudor, saliva, perfume rancio y fluidos de Rosaliz, la reina vampira que vivía y gestionaba el NENA´S de Jacinton.

Dejé de ir a misa y confesar mis horribles actos lujuriosos con Rosaliz, porque en verdad os digo que creía pesar sobre mí el juicio disgustado de VALDÉS SALAS, cuya tumba renacentista se hallaba en la iglesia.


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Jaja, secarral en Cadiz, dice y en Ubrique es donde más llueve de todo el estado.*
> Sobre todo es genial huir de secarrales *para irse al sur de Navarra.*
> Juas juas, de geografía cortito ¿verdad?



Bueno, lo de Grazalema no deja de ser una mentira mil veces repetida, sí que tienen ahí un microclima
y llueve bastante pero a 30 kilómetros no llueve ni la mitad de la mitad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Bueno, lo de Grazalema no deja de ser una mentira mil veces repetida, sí que tienen ahí un microclima
> y llueve bastante pero a 30 kilómetros no llueve ni la mitad de la mitad.



La mitad de la mitad es 600, que es común en la zona -no en Algeciras, por ejemplo, que es algo más-.
Pero 600 es más que en la gran mayoría del centro -centro norte y centro sur- y de la franja levantina.


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La mitad de la mitad es 600, que es común en la zona -no en Algeciras, por ejemplo, que es algo más-.
> Pero 600 es más que en la gran mayoría del centro -centro norte y centro sur- y de la franja levantina.



Es que el levante en su zona sur es lo más seco de Europa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Es que el levante en su zona sur es lo más seco de Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 595854



Si, ciertamente la esquina sureste es así.
Algo parecido a Italia entre el sureste Apulia y la zona de Nápoles que es bastante distinta.
Pero curiosamente hay grandes zonas en Aragón o Navarra incluso que se ven tan o más peladas que Almería.

Digo Almería porque es curioso. Yo pensaba que era todo desierto como el far west, pero es una parte. El resto es un paisaje mediterráneo semiárido pero sin serlo realmente. Me llamó la atención ver olivos, almendros, pinos, cultivos... yo me esperaba todo a base de chumberas y rocas...


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, ciertamente la esquina sureste es así.
> Algo parecido a Italia entre el sureste Apulia y la zona de Nápoles que es bastante distinta.
> Pero curiosamente hay grandes zonas en Aragón o Navarra incluso que se ven tan o más peladas que Almería.
> 
> Digo Almería porque es curioso. Yo pensaba que era todo desierto como el far west, pero es una parte. El resto es un paisaje mediterráneo semiárido pero sin serlo realmente. Me llamó la atención ver olivos, almendros, pinos, cultivos... yo me esperaba todo a base de chumberas y rocas...



El mapa no tiene suficiente resolución, las zonas más secas de Navarra y Aragón (las Bardenas Reales y los Monegros)
no llegan a los extremos de Almería donde en el Cabo de Gata la media de precipitación anual apenas sobrepasa los
150 mm mientras que en Zaragoza capital la media es de 322 mm anuales.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> El mapa no tiene suficiente resolución, las zonas más secas de Navarra y Aragón (las Bardenas Reales y los Monegros)
> no llegan a los extremos de Almería donde en el Cabo de Gata la media de precipitación anual apenas sobrepasa los
> 150 mm mientras que en Zaragoza capital la media es de 322 mm anuales.



Si, pero en Almería como que te lo esperas... y ya te digo que hay zonas -más tierra dentro que en el litoral- que no son desierto, sino mediterráneas. Pero ciertamente la mitad norte tiene zonas muy yermas -el interior, no las cordilleras costeras, claro-.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (12 Mar 2021)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Creo que no conoces la provincia de Cadiz ni de lejos si dices que es un secarral.
> 
> Vitoria 750 mm año de lluvia
> Algeciras 835 mm en la costa. Nada de montañas
> ...




Hace unos días - de lo que llovía- casi que se podía ir en piragua por el Campo de Gibraltar.


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

kickflip dijo:


> Pues tienes bastantes pueblos cerca de Zaragoza, aunque son de menos de 20.000 habitantes, hay un pueblo, Utebo, que está cerca de Zaragoza, tiene Mercadona, una estación de tren (si quieres vas en tren o bus hasta la ciudad y luego coges un ave), dos institutos y tres colegios.
> 
> Lo malo por esa zona es el calor en verano (la gente dice que hace frío en invierno pero no es para tanto), en cuanto a vegetación es un poco ñeh, tirando a secarral. Los parques y jardines están bien, son bastante verdes.
> 
> También puedes irte a Huesca o algún pueblo cercano, es una zona más verde (a mi me gusta mucho que haya naturaleza), pero desconozco si hay ave. Supongo que sí.



El clima de esa zona del Valle del Ebro es bastante desgraciado. Se te meten las nieblas en diciembre y no hay dios
que pare de frío, humedad y depresión. Y en verano hace bastante calor, tampoco es Sevilla porque en Zaragoza
de vez en cuando truena y si te hartas te vas al Pirineo y santas pascuas.

La zona top es el prepirineo, Jaca es un sitio cojonudo que nadie cita nunca, ahora bien, la vivienda está cara porque
hay mucha segunda residencia de gente de Navarra y el País Vasco. A mí es un sitio que me gusta mucho, clima sano,
fresco y soleado, relativamente seco, con tormentas veraniegas y alguna nevada que otra maja en invierno, ya digo,
clima muy sano. Además bien comunicada, con la Autovía del Pirineo se llega rápido.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues así están todos los expatriados que no quieren volver ni aunque les maten.



A España le fallan tres cosas fundamentales, si no fuera por ello sería un paraiso:

1- El trabajo
2- Las mujeres
3- Un 50% inamovible de rojos votantes


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> A España le fallan tres cosas fundamentales, si no fuera por ello sería un paraiso:
> 
> 1- El trabajo
> 2- Las mujeres
> 3- Un 50% inamovible de rojos votantes



No sería en ningún caso, y menos dependiendo sólo de tres factores.
Hay muchos más: 

1. Población vengativa y torva en su idiosincrasia.
2. Clima duro y desapacible 
3. Paisaje feo: no es lo mismo un medio agrario que parezca un jardín a otro que parezca una escombrera
4. Estilo de vida paupérrimo y poco agradable, por su tradición católica integrista. Nada con el estilo de vida aspiracional de otras naciones europeas
....
...
..
.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> El clima de esa zona del Valle del Ebro es bastante desgraciado. Se te meten las nieblas en diciembre y no hay dios
> que pare de frío, humedad y depresión. Y en verano hace bastante calor, tampoco es Sevilla porque en Zaragoza
> de vez en cuando truena y si te hartas te vas al Pirineo y santas pascuas.
> 
> ...



Si, es una zona del norte de España que nunca sale en este tipo de hilos y es de las mejores, desde la zona de la capital, Huesca, hasta los Pirineos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si, es una zona del norte de España que nunca sale en este tipo de hilos y es de las mejores, desde la zona de la capital, Huesca, hasta los Pirineos.



Pero Jaca está en un secarral, pese a tener cerca los Pirineos.


----------



## yermacasor (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Buen clima
> Buena comida( esto es facil)
> Buena gente
> Parques/Jardines/Arboles/Campo
> ...



Yo creo que* Asturias* está bien, a no ser que tener muchos días de sol sea imprescindible para ti. En el centro y sur de España el calor puede llegar a ser inaguantable, creo que no compensa.

Si no se oficializó el asturiano en su día, por mucho que suene ahora otra vez, no se va a hacer ya.

Tienes mar y montaña, rutas de todo tipo, y no está masificado por el turismo.

El trabajo aquí lleva mal décadas, de hecho no hubo gran burbuja inmobiliaria en su día, pero entiendo que ese ya lo tienes tú.


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

Yo elegiría Cantabria, pero sino quieres norte, pues Granada o Málaga.


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero Jaca está en un secarral, pese a tener cerca los Pirineos.



No, señora, no. Otra cosa es que hayas ido en agosto y ya hayan cosechado y veas los campos amarillos,
o en enero que entonces está todo pardo por las heladas, pero de secarral tienen poco, de hecho es tan
húmeda como Pamplona, que de secarral tiene poco.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero Jaca está en un secarral, pese a tener cerca los Pirineos.


----------



## reniris (14 Mar 2021)

Como comenta algun forero, no es solo la zona a la que te vayas si no la pasta que tengas para dentro de esa zona estar en un barrio bueno o malo.

Eso es como en todo,muchos foreros de Madrid o Barcelona se piensan que las capitales de provincia son el paraiso y claro luego te vas a determinados barrios de dichas capitales y flipas en colores.

Creo que todas las zonas tienen cosas buenas y malas,pero con dinero en cualquier zona todo el distinto claro esta.


----------



## Lisantropo (15 Mar 2021)

La Coruña!


----------



## eltonelero (15 Mar 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Como comenta algun forero, no es solo la zona a la que te vayas si no la pasta que tengas para dentro de esa zona estar en un barrio bueno o malo.
> 
> Eso es como en todo,muchos foreros de Madrid o Barcelona se piensan que las capitales de provincia son el paraiso y claro luego te vas a determinados barrios de dichas capitales y flipas en colores.
> 
> Creo que todas las zonas tienen cosas buenas y malas,pero con dinero en cualquier zona todo el distinto claro esta.



En algunas capitales de provincia puede haber zonas pijas/buenas y zonas "regulerass" pero si la diferencia en Madrid puede ser de un 0 la zona peor y un 10 la zona mejor en la capital de provincia la zona chunga sería un 5 pelado, mas por estética que otra cosa y la zona top buena sería un 8 en pijerio.


----------



## Covaleda (15 Mar 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El mejor sitio de España para vivir es el extranjero, Andorra o Portugal están bastante bien, especialmente si vives de rentas.
> Dentro de España me tienta Málaga, pero después de 40 años viviendo en Cataluña, cualquier sitio, quitando el país vasco, se me antoja mejor.



Cuando conoces Málaga ya no miras igual al resto de sitios. Me lo planteo muy seriamente cuando me toque parar también.


----------



## Covaleda (15 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Bueno, lo de Grazalema no deja de ser una mentira mil veces repetida, sí que tienen ahí un microclima
> y llueve bastante pero a 30 kilómetros no llueve ni la mitad de la mitad.



Ahá...


----------



## PocoTú (15 Mar 2021)

Chandrexa de Queixa. Ah, no, que no hay Ave.


----------



## Tartufo (15 Mar 2021)

Canarias claramente si no necesitas grandes ciudades y quieres tranquilidad puedes irte a La Palma

Si prefieres un poco mas de vida pues Tenerife o Gran Canaria


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Mar 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> Canarias claramente si no necesitas grandes ciudades y quieres tranquilidad puedes irte a La Palma
> 
> Si prefieres un poco mas de vida pues Tenerife o Gran Canaria



Para que te confundan con un canario y te tiren piedras?
ni hablar


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Menudo gilipollas! xD


----------



## reniris (15 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> En algunas capitales de provincia puede haber zonas pijas/buenas y zonas "regulerass" pero si la diferencia en Madrid puede ser de un 0 la zona peor y un 10 la zona mejor en la capital de provincia la zona chunga sería un 5 pelado, mas por estética que otra cosa y la zona top buena sería un 8 en pijerio.



Eso era hace años,hoy en día es lo mismo que Madrid o Barcelona.

*Jubilados de un barrio de Lugo denuncian facturas de hasta 800 euros porque los okupas les roban luz*
*Explican también que les llueven compresas, preservativos y todo tipo de basura que va a parar a las repisas de sus ventanas*

Jubilados de un barrio de Lugo denuncian facturas de hasta 800 euros porque los okupas les roban luz


Ya te digo yo por trabajo me conozco todas las ciudades de España practicamente,y hoy es casi lo mismo unas que otras. Antes si que es verdad que había las tipicas capitales de provincia donde nunca pasaba nada,pero hoy hay violaciones,homicidos,navajazos,etc,etc en practicamente todos los sitios.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> La verdad es que estuve buscando en Cartagena y me encanto, tiene de todo, la unica pega es que no hay muchos arboles, joer, no hay agua alli o que?



La roban del tajo


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Death Rider from Krieg dijo:


> La roban del tajo



El agua es un bien escaso, lástima de gobiernos de incompetentes que no han sabido ni cuidarla ni transportarla.

Aparte de eso Cartagena me parece de lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



El Palacio de la Zarzuela. 
Ya que lo pagas, puedes pedir vivir en él, sólo faltaría.


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> El Palacio de la Zarzuela.
> Ya que lo pagas, puedes pedir vivir en él, sólo faltaría.



ja ja


----------



## El_neutral (15 Mar 2021)

Hinojosa del Duque, buen jamón.


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Hinojosa del Duque, buen jamón.



Me encanta el jamón, pero coño dame mas datos xD


----------



## Feyerabend (18 Mar 2021)

Málaga por lo del buen clima, si no Cantabria o Navarra, aunque aquí haya dialecto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

aún está el downie este por aquí, ahora le mola cartapena, bueno hay sitios peores como el mordor norteño que todavía retras recomiendan, claro no conocen otra cosa o son gordos fanegas que sudan a partir de 25º

la sepultada en retraso diciendo que jaca es un secarral con sus 120 días de lluvia, un puto tercio del año!!

desde luego el forito de los fracas no defrauda


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo vivo en Canarias y la verdad es que a pesar de todas las cosas malas que se están viendo últimamente, creo que tengo la suerte de vivir en uno de los mejores sitios de España, por no decir el mejor.



una puta isla nunca va a ser lo mejor, de clima sí pero lo demás todo incovenientes...


----------



## adal86 (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> una puta isla nunca va a ser lo mejor, de clima sí pero lo demás todo incovenientes...



Tiene muchas más ventajas aparte del clima. Una de ellas es que la escoria lo tiene más difícil para venir. Aquí vivimos todo el año con las llaves puestas en el coche y el garaje y puertas de casa abiertas. Y ya hoy día habiendo vuelos tan baratos para poder irte fuera y Amazon/Aliexpress para las compras casi que ya no nos sentimos tan aislados como nos sentíamos hace unos años.


----------



## SolyCalma (18 Mar 2021)

Este post tiene más de un mes. Sin ánimo de obligar a nada pero estaría bien que tras 27 paginas de recomendaciones y sugerencias foreras ofrecieras un resumen de cuales son las mejores zonas, por qué y por cual te has decidido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Depende....
> 
> Si quieres mar y clima mediterraneo... olvidalo.
> 
> Santiago es uno de los mejores sitios para vivir.



el tonto del foroc, jajja

santiago está muy bien para ir un finde

para vivir sus 150 días de lluvia todo tuyos, y no ver el sol otros 100, ovejazo


adal86 dijo:


> Tiene muchas más ventajas aparte del clima. Una de ellas es que la escoria lo tiene más difícil para venir. Aquí vivimos todo el año con las llaves puestas en el coche y el garaje y puertas de casa abiertas. Y ya hoy día habiendo vuelos tan baratos para poder irte fuera y Amazon/Aliexpress para las compras casi que ya no nos sentimos tan aislados como nos sentíamos hace unos años.



ahí teneis mucha escoria nativa, y si sumas los africanos que van nadando ni te cuento jajajaj

wow que cuento de yupi me estas contando, ni en el hierro comen tantas pollas

los envios mas caros y tardan mas

vuelos que vuelos? timovirus edition

jajjaa game over guanche


----------



## adal86 (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el tonto del foroc, jajja
> 
> santiago está muy bien para ir un finde
> 
> ...



Y pensar que perdí 15 segundos de mi vida en responder a semejante trasto...


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Y pensar que perdí 15 segundos de mi vida en responder a semejante trasto...



perdiste más poniendote una mierda de avatar, que es lo que eres, pero no hacía falta el detalle...


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Claramente Burgos: 200.000 habitantes, bien situada y comunicada, clima magnífico (no es broma), ciudad cómoda y bonita (el centro), rodeada de parques y bosques, una provincia de una belleza y variedad espectaculares y sobre todo: trabajo. Es la ciudad más industrial de España. Si, señores, Burgos es la capital de provincia cuyo PIB industrial supone el mayor % .


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Mar 2021)

vivir en un pais donde el bozal es obligatorio para salir a la calle...

hay que tener estómago.......


pais de retrasados a nivel de america letrina....


----------



## neirien (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> una puta isla nunca va a ser lo mejor, de clima sí pero lo demás todo incovenientes...



Es donde mejor se vive, no soy canario y he vivido en muchos sitios, gran parte del año lo paso en Canarias. 
Pero me alegra que mucha gente piense como tú, porque algunas islas están ya muy masificadas.
Eso y los moros, que cada vez hay más, aunque aún menos que en muchas otras ciudades españolas. 
Cuando llegué a Canarias no había


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Harry Flashman dijo:


> Claramente Burgos: 200.000 habitantes, bien situada y comunicada, clima magnífico (no es broma), ciudad cómoda y bonita (el centro), rodeada de parques y bosques, una provincia de una belleza y variedad espectacular y sobre todo: trabajo. Es la ciudad más industrial de España. Si, señores, Burgos es la capital de provincia cuyo PIB industrial supone el mayor % .



176000 y frio del carajo, los hay peores eso si


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

neirien dijo:


> Es donde mejor se vive, no soy canario y he vivido en muchos sitios, gran parte del año lo paso en Canarias.
> Pero me alegra que mucha gente piense como tú, porque algunas islas están ya muy masificadas.
> Eso y los moros, que cada vez hay más, aunque aún menos que en muchas otras ciudades españolas.
> Cuando llegué a Canarias no había



tu mismo dices que no vives todo el año

ya tienen una densidad poblacional brutal

no se si eres retrasado mental, o subnormal, sácame de la duda

ya no solo es que sean islas, es que están a tomar por culo, y por ser volcanicas bastante mierders orograficamente, hazme 2 tuneles por debajo del teide si tal, que no me gusta andar alrededor cual peonza, ni la arena negra que abrasa


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 176000 y frio del carajo, los hay peores eso si



200.000 en el alfoz (traducción para milenials: área metropolitana) y un clima excepcional en 9 meses del año: fresco, mayormente soleado pero con humedad suficiente. Frio solamente 3 meses, pero nada dramático comparado con Europa. Está a 900 metros de altitud, tiene clima de media montaña.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Harry Flashman dijo:


> 200.000 en el alfoz (traducción para milenials: área metropolitana) y un clima excepcional en 9 meses del año: fresco, mayormente soleado pero con humedad suficiente. Frio solamente 3 meses, pero nada dramático comparado con Europa. Está a 900 metros de altitud, tiene clima de media montaña.



jajaj yo no sé como teneis la desfachatez de barrer para casa sin que os caiga el careto de vergu

si, no hace frío comparado a moscú o laponia... pero el post va de ciudades españordas

y es top 5 de frio junto a teruel, soria, avila etc

y de sol tiene como vigo, 2200, lo justito, no llueve demasiado, 83 días pero 19 de nevadas, ya nos vamos casi a un tercio del año mierder... más friaco

no gracias


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> jajaj yo no sé como teneis la desfachatez de barrer para casa sin que os caiga el careto de vergu
> 
> si, no hace frío comparado a moscú o laponia... pero el post va de ciudades españordas



Burgos le da 100.000 vueltas en todo a cualquier ciudad cagalana de similar población.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Harry Flashman dijo:


> Burgos le da 100.000 vueltas en todo a cualquier ciudad cagalana de similar población.



si eliminas a los indepes come pollas, ya en gerona se vive bastante mejor...


----------



## adal86 (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> perdiste más poniendote una mierda de avatar, que es lo que eres, pero no hacía falta el detalle...



Que original eres...no me lo ha dicho ningún otro retrasado de los que pululan por aquí...Pégate un tiro, mongólico.

Y aprende a escribir, anormal de mierda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Que original eres...no me lo ha dicho ningún otro retrasado de los que pululan por aquí...Pégate un tiro, mongólico.



que pesado eres guanche come mierdas, tira a chuparla a menas


----------



## Alexrc (18 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Un pueblo de Castilla-León o la Mancha 
Vascongadas eso ya no existe


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> si eliminas a los indepes come pollas, ya en gerona se vive bastante mejor...



Falso, para empezar es la mitad en tamaño, y para seguir no tiene ni de lejos las mismas oportunidades laborales. La costa está más cerca en Gerona, aunque Burgos está solo a 140 km de Santader o Laredo. La provincia de Burgos es espectacular, tanto como la de Gerona, que mira que es bonita. Desde Burgos en un par de horas te plantas en cualquier sitio de Euskadi, de Cantabria, de Navarra o en Madrid. Incluso en Francia. Por supuesto tu de esto no tienes ni p.. idea porque no has salido de Hospitalet en tu vida y no sabes ni ubicar a Burgos en un mapa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Harry Flashman dijo:


> Falso, para empezar es la mitad en tamaño, y para seguir no tiene ni de lejos las mismas oportunidades laborales. La costa está más cerca en Gerona, aunque Burgos está solo a 140 km de Santader o Laredo. La provincia de Burgos es espectacular, tanto como la de Gerona, que mira que es bonita. Por supuesto tu de esto no tienes ni p.. idea porque no has salido de Hospitalet en tu vida.



mitad ni que ostias Área urbana de Gerona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre pwned alfoz jacinto de mierda

santander cagar y no volver, eso es mordor, 1600 horas de sol al año, lluvia y cielos grises

ya me jodería defender a los nazis catalufos, pero le da mil vueltas su costra y encima está a 35 km

especta cular es su frio, hdp Tiempo Burgos


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> mitad ni que ostias Área urbana de Gerona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre pwned alfoz jacinto de mierda
> 
> santander cagar y no volver, eso es mordor, 1600 horas de sol al año, lluvia y cielos grises
> 
> ...



Confirmado: no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2021)

Harry Flashman dijo:


> Confirmado: no tienes ni puta idea.



no sí habrá que darte la razón como a los tontos perdidos

burgos el mejor sitio para vivir de hezpein


----------



## Alexrc (18 Mar 2021)

En España ahora mismo no veo ningún sitio bueno para vivir, mascarillas y covidiotas por todas partes


----------



## Alexrc (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no sí habrá que darte la razón como a los tontos perdidos
> 
> burgos el mejor sitio para vivir de hezpein



Mucho frío en invierno y mucho calor en verano


----------



## Harry Flashman (18 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no sí habrá que darte la razón como a los tontos perdidos
> 
> burgos el mejor sitio para vivir de hezpein



No hombre no, te la damos a tí que eres muy listo y "mu viajao".


----------



## neirien (19 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tu mismo dices que no vives todo el año
> 
> ya tienen una densidad poblacional brutal
> 
> ...



Puto moro, no sabes comportarte y hablar con normalidad?
Adiós subhumano


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Mar 2021)

pobres guanches come pollas, no se hartan de chuparla, como el tonto de burgos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Mar 2021)

La Moncloa o La Zarzuela


----------



## ashe (19 Mar 2021)

La verdadera pregunta no es tanto el mejor lugar sino la mejor comunidad (entendiendo por comunidad a un grupo de personas) y aquí hay de todo un poco, otra cosa son algunos sitios donde el número de hijos de puta sea al por mayor, como por ej vascongadas, que eso por raro que parezca hace que los pocos vascos decentes sean mas honrados que el resto ya que no es lo mismo vivir en una familia desestructurada que estable (que eso es aplicable también a cataluña)

Otra cosa sería decir cual es el mejor sitio por el clima que es la otra "pata" del asunto, y en este sentido seguramente la zona de Murcia sea Jaén misma (nunca he estado que quede claro pero la nombro por tener las condiciones idoneas en todo el año)


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Los que tenéis reparos a ir a sitios nacionalistas no los tengáis.
> 
> Ya no existe eta, no hay kale bortoka y la gente es bilingue en el mejor de los casos. Su problema es que cada vez hay menos Gene que habla euskera, no lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Auténtico paleto de 20 años 
A los que son como tú se les llama maketos


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Auténtico paleto de 20 años
> A los que son como tú se les llama maketos



Discrepo. 

Lo dicho, país Vasco y de Pamplona para arriba sitios con mucha naturaleza y forma de ser antigua. 

Se habla más de política en Teruel que en el goierri. 

Los que no queráis ir no vayáis, pero yo os digo otro sitio más como posible elección.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Discrepo.
> 
> Lo dicho, país Vasco y de Pamplona para arriba sitios con mucha naturaleza y forma de ser antigua.
> 
> ...



del clima de mierda te olvidas

y aunque no se hable, los de la eta dan grima solo veros las pintas


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> del clima de mierda te olvidas
> 
> y aunque no se hable, los de la eta dais grima solo veros las pintas



Vente a Teruel a disfrutar del clima. Eso sí, de mediodías sube bastante la temperatura. 

Desde 2008 en el foro, mucha gente me manda privados con dudas y aconsejo lo buenamente que puedo. 

Dirije tu odio a otra gente.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Mar 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Cuando conoces Málaga ya no miras igual al resto de sitios. Me lo planteo muy seriamente cuando me toque parar también.



Pues Málaga de bonito tiene poco. aunque el invierno si es muy suave.


----------



## Roedor (20 Mar 2021)

Siendo residente Canario por aquello de los descuentos:
Canarias en invierno, cualquier sitio fresquito y con naturaleza en verano. 
No necesariamente en la península.

Está tó ya inventado.


----------



## Xanna (20 Mar 2021)

Objetivamente, el mejor sitio para vivir en España es Barcelona y Madrid porque es donde hay más ocio, cultura , servicios, comercio y están los mejores hospitales, colegios, y universidades. Barcelona tiene el plus de que tiene playas y clima mediterráneo y tienes el pirineo a tiro de piedra.

Eso si, para realmente disfrutar todo lo que tienen que ofrecer las grandes capitales hay que tener un mínimo de pasta. De otra manera, hay opciones mas interesantes dependiendo de si tienes hijos o no, si trabajas presencialmente o teletrabajas (o lo que buscas es prejubilarte), y también tus preferencias culturales y climáticas, que es quizás el componente más subjetivo.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (20 Mar 2021)

Me tira más el rollo rural- No perroflauta .
El problema es que sin conexión a internet te puedes morir de asco y es una muerte social en vida a cambio de auténtica calidad de vida. No me refiero a aldeas de 500 habitantes ya pasé un verano rodeado de paletos de ciudad a 100km pero lo ideal , entre 3000 y 6000 mil habitantes , hospital a 50 kilometros y un nucleo urbano con todos los servicios a menos de 1 hora o 100 kilómetros,que tire al fresquito en verano y al frío en invierno. Como tiene que ser cojones.

Si por mis circunstancias , pudiera tiraría al norte, zonas poco turísticas de Asturias, Cantabría, o también zonas interiores de Teruel o en la provincia de Castellón.


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Este post tiene más de un mes. Sin ánimo de obligar a nada pero estaría bien que tras 27 paginas de recomendaciones y sugerencias foreras ofrecieras un resumen de cuales son las mejores zonas, por qué y por cual te has decidido.



Buenoo, con esto del Covid es difícil moverse y visitar ciudades y viviendas, además con el teletrabajo los precios han ido aumentando y la gente quiere irse fuera de las grandes urbes, justo lo que yo quería, así que voy a esperar unos meses a ver si el mercado baja, con los socialistas y nacionalistas en el poder no es raro que vayamos a la quiebra y los precios bajen.


Así os pido disculpas, retomaré este hilo en unos meses, saludos.


----------



## Merluzo (4 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Te iba a recomendar un par de edenes a los que sólo se llega en 4x4 (no SUV), pero como dices que pasas de coches, en babilonia te quedas.


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

Merluzo dijo:


> Te iba a recomendar un par de edenes a los que sólo se llega en 4x4 (no SUV), pero como dices que pasas de coches, en babilonia te quedas.



pfff, tengo hijos, quieres que coja el 4x4 todos los puñeteros días para llevarlos al cole xD


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Buenoo, con esto del Covid es difícil moverse y visitar ciudades y viviendas, además con el teletrabajo los precios han ido aumentando y la gente quiere irse fuera de las grandes urbes, justo lo que yo quería, así que voy a esperar unos meses a ver si el mercado baja, con los socialistas y nacionalistas en el poder no es raro que vayamos a la quiebra y los precios bajen.
> 
> 
> Así os pido disculpas, retomaré este hilo en unos meses, saludos.



“A ver si el mercado baja”

Echa un vistazo a las tasaciones de cualquier inmueble comparándolas con hace un año. Mi casa ha subido más de un 20%, mi piso un 10%....
Está claro que todo es artificial, a mayores tasaciones, mayores hipotecas, más impuestos ... pero tened una cosa clara. Hace 13 años había mucha obra nueva sin vender y desde aquello apenas se ha construido. Las cosas no van a ser iguales que en la anterior ocasión.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> “A ver si el mercado baja”
> 
> Echa un vistazo a las tasaciones de cualquier inmueble comparándolas con hace un año. Mi casa ha subido más de un 20%, mi piso un 10%....
> Está claro que todo es artificial, a mayores tasaciones, mayores hipotecas, más impuestos ... pero tened una cosa clara. Hace 13 años había mucha obra nueva sin vender y desde aquello apenas se ha construido. Las cosas no van a ser iguales que en la anterior ocasión.



Los precios bajarán cuando todos perdamos el interés en comprar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 May 2021)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Los precios bajarán cuando todos perdamos el interés en comprar.



Eso no va a pasar porque Burbuja no es el mundo real y la gente necesita dónde vivir amén de no ser gurús de las finanzas


----------



## Schopenhart (4 May 2021)

Nadie ha mencionado aún la Sagra?


----------



## wysiwyg (4 May 2021)

Con pasta? Costa del Sol. Zona San Pedro de Alcantara, o alrededores de Marbella.

Aeropuerto con destinos internacionales a toda Europa.

Clima cojonudo.

Colegios de elite internacional para los niños.

Elección de vivir en ciudad o urbanización.


----------



## Hermericus (4 May 2021)

El Val Miñor.

Playas de ensueño , parques naturales, una ciudad como Vigo a 10 minutos autopista.

Lo tienes todo.


----------



## MazingerXXL (4 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



Cuarte de Huerva


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar porque Burbuja no es el mundo real y la gente necesita dónde vivir amén de no ser gurús de las finanzas



Si mañana se anuncia el fin de la propiedad privada y la expropiación de viviendas en una revolusión española, caerán a plomo antes de desaparecer.


----------



## Maerum (4 May 2021)

Ninguno


----------



## Hermericus (4 May 2021)

Raisuni dijo:


> Donde mas llueve es Grazalema











Desmontando el mito de Grazalema: en Galicia llueve mucho más


Las cifras no se corresponden con la fama que tiene la sierra gaditana de ser el lugar más lluvioso de España




www.lavozdegalicia.es




.

Donde mas llueve en España es en Rois, cerca de Noia, 2959mm de media. Por los montes de Rois se ven unos paisajes de la Ria de Noia espectaculares.

Hay sitios del Barbanza que darian mas de 3.000 si hubiese medidor de pluviometria.


En la sierra del Suido, por Fornelos de Montes, entre Pontevedra y Orense una media de 2500. Las nubes que entran por la ria de Vigo chocan contra la sierra y descargan ahí.

El record de un año en Galicia fueron 5.503mm, en Casas do Porto, en Coruña, en el 2000. A saber que pasó para que le diera por descargar ese año ahí.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 May 2021)

Mientras vivas en España no tendrás dónde esconderte del socialismo.

Tú verás la vida que quieres de desempleo, pobreza disparada, autovías de pago desviando tráfico a carreteras con 78% de mortalidad, policía hostiándote por no llevar bozal mientras dejan a los moronegros delinquir impunemente, división social, bozal en la calle, diecisiete reinos de taifas y, lo peor, vivir rodeado de gentuza que te grita desde el balcón por no seguir el circo socialista.

La calidad de vida de Venezuela con la presión fiscal de Dinamarca. Imagínate el futuro que le espera a un país así.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es largarte, como mínimo, a Portugal.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2021)

andrelux dijo:


> Yo vivo en Barcelona y ni tan mal.



Si eres gentuza como en casa, creo que no hay sitio peor.


----------



## Rodal (4 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en mudarme y buscaba consejo sobre la mejor opcion, os detallo un poco las caracteristicas y mi perfil.
> 
> Teletrabajo, asi que no necesito fabricas o poblaciones grandes cerca.
> 
> ...



El mejor sitio está cerca de sus padres, no demasiado lejos del trabajo y con sitios para quedar con amigos.


----------

